# Merci les Bleus !



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2006)

Merci les Bleus, merci Zizou et m**** aux c**s !   






Merci Zinedine pour tout ce que tu nous as donné.
Merci à l'Equipe de France pour nous y avoir fait croire jusqu'au bout.

Vous êtes grands !





:love:


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Juillet 2006)

Ouais bravo 

Belle finale tout de m&#234;me


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Merci de m'avoir fait vibrer en 98 quand j'étais jeune .
Je me souviendrais toujours de cette soirée dans un bar breton pour la finale.


----------



## toys (10 Juillet 2006)

comment remercier un mec qui a eu un geste aussi déplacé a la fin?
merci au reste de l'équipe mais lui alors non. quelle exemple pour ses fan!


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Bin disons qu'il n'a pas fait que &#231;a. Mais c'est s&#251;r que c'est son quatorzi&#232;me carton rouge : il est sanguin ... C'est une d&#233;faite honorable pour les Fran&#231;ais.

Bravi ! aux Italiens qui attendaient depuis un moment de nous rendre la pareille. Le plus dur est qu'ils vont nous chambrer  : 4 &#233;toiles (dont deux tendance Duce  ), tout de m&#234;me. Et surtout &#224; trois joueurs : Cannavaro, Pirlo et Buffon (Gattuso pas mal non plus).


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment remercier un mec qui a eu un geste aussi d&#233;plac&#233; a la fin?
> merci au reste de l'&#233;quipe mais lui alors non. quelle exemple pour ses fan!



On ne peut pas r&#233;duire Zidane &#224; ce geste, &#224; moins de ne rien avoir &#224; faire du foot.


Il est l&#224;, le probl&#232;me, le jugement &#233;mis par ceux qui n'en ont rien &#224; foutre.


Si c'est tout ce que tu retiens de lui, vas....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Merci aux médias et aux râleurs, qui ne se sont pas gènés au début de l'aventure et ne vont pas manquer de le refaire après. Pitoyable. QUelle est cette société où l'on est grand que quand on gagne ou est dans l'espoir de le faire ?
Que tous ceux qui en ont la possibilité se rendent sur les champs pour accueillir ces bon gars, et bonjour à Bernadette en passant à table.


----------



## toys (10 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas réduire Zidane à ce geste, à moins de ne rien avoir à faire du foot.
> 
> 
> Il est là, le problème, le jugement émis par ceux qui n'en ont rien à foutre.
> ...



non il a fait de très belle chose mais là un homme comme lui. s'est a l'inverse de ses discourt et en plus s'est le geste de la fin. un bon film qui fini en sucette.
s'est bête mais tu vas voir que dans 20 ans quand on parleras de lui cette tête resteras la fin de son histoire.

et perso tout ce qui m'interresse dans le foot s'est le fait de passé une soirée ou l'on se marre on ou mange des saloperie et ou l'on boit des coups après s'est un homme médiatique avec des centaine de fan de jeunes âge qui vont gardé sa en tête! dommage.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juillet 2006)

Baahh, on a pas de deuxième étoiles et alors? Moi je suis heureux quand même.

Ils ont fait un beau parcours (alors qu'on ne donnait pas cher de leur peau), battu le Brésil (la meilleur équipe du monde)...non, vraiment je suis content.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> battu le Br&#233;sil (la meilleur &#233;quipe du monde)


Mais non, enfin, c'est pas le Br&#233;sil la meilleure &#233;quipe du monde; c'est l'Italie!
Rha la la, faut tout leur expliquer...  
Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est dommage pour Zidane de finir comme &#231;a. D'autant que c'est peut-&#234;tre bien le geste qui leur a cout&#233; le titre...
Du coup, je pense pas qu'on se souviendra de son coup de t&#234;te dans 20 ans, mais plut&#244;t qu'on l'aura carr&#233;ment oubli&#233;... Tant pis pour lui, il aurait d&#251; supporter la pression !


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juillet 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, enfin, c'est pas le Brésil la meilleure équipe du monde; c'est l'Italie!
> Rha la la, faut tout leur expliquer...
> (...)


Pour moi, j'aurais dû préciser.


----------



## al02 (10 Juillet 2006)

Zidane a r&#233;agi aux propos de *Maserati* !
Viva Ferrari !


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

L&#224; je suis d&#233;fait ... Il y a des jours o&#249; on aimerait ne pas avoir d'amis qui vous invitent &#224; sortir
Heureusement que c'est tous les 4ans!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Zidane a réagi aux propos de *Maserati* !
> Viva Ferrari !



D'après Bernard Tapie, la seule chose qui a pu le faire réagir comme ça, c'est que le joueur italien a insulté sa mère. Si c'est ça, ce n'est pas très malin de la part du joueur italien.  

Et ceux qui doivent quelquepart être un peu contents que l'équipe de France ait perdu sont les habitants de la place de la Concorde à Paris. En effet, avant le début de la coupe du monde, Thierry Roland avait déclaré que si la France gagnait cette coupe du monde (ce qu'il jugeait peu probable, ne les voyant pas aller plus loin que les quarts de finale), il ferait le tour de cette place à poil. Au moins les gens qui habitent autour n'auront pas à supporter la vue de ce spectacle.


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> D'après Bernard Tapie, la seule chose qui a pu le faire réagir comme ça, c'est que le joueur italien a insulté sa mère. Si c'est ça, ce n'est pas très malin de la part du joueur italien.




C'est pas très malin non plus de la part de Zidane...


----------



## Lila (10 Juillet 2006)

La France n'a perdu qu'un match.....celui de la finale ....Les ilatliens étaient là pour ramasser les restes.

Dommage pour les bleus !

Mais Bravo!


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Voui. Tout le monde semble oublier qu'on pensait m&#234;me pas arriver en phase finale, puis passer le premier tour. Donc tout &#231;a c'est du bonus. Et mieux vaut que l'on en profite car nous ne sommes pas pr&#232;s de revenir &#224; ce niveau-l&#224;.

J'en profite pour f&#233;liciter la d&#233;fense [Thuram parfait, Gallas irr&#233;sistible (et quasi sans une faute), Sagnol efficace et Abidal prometteur] et les milieux fran&#231;ais [Mak&#233;l&#233;l&#233; infatigable, Vieira impressionnant]. Ils ont r&#233;ussi &#224; &#233;viter &#224; Barthez de montrer qu'il n'&#233;tait plus vraiment du niveau.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très malin non plus de la part de Zidane...



C'est certain.


----------



## Paradise (10 Juillet 2006)

même après cette douloureuse soirée Merci les frenchis   Même si le geste de Zidane est vraiment impardonnable à ce niveaux de compétition et pour son dernier match   Nous savons que nos frenchies ont été bien au dessus des italiens, comme d'habitude c'est la dure loi du sport "dommage" les italiens sont toujours comme ça... Après leurs championnat 100% Truquée , Vraiment c'est vraiment horrible de les voir gagner de la sorte


----------



## mado (10 Juillet 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est cette soci&#233;t&#233; o&#249; l'on est grand que quand on gagne ou est dans l'espoir de le faire ?


 
Ouaip. _Seule la victoire est belle_ nous serinent m&#233;dia et dirigeants ce matin. J'ai vraiment du mal avec ce discours. Cette &#233;quipe revient de loin, a montr&#233; des qualit&#233;s de r&#233;action collective inattendues au cours de cette comp&#233;tition, a produit du beau jeu, nous a fait vivre de belles &#233;motions, toutes proportions gard&#233;es (ce n'est que du foot..). Mais plus rien ne compte ? 
Avez vous vu comment les allemands ont c&#233;l&#233;br&#233; leur &#233;quipe, m&#234;me &#233;limin&#233;e et pas encore 3&#232;me du tournoi ?

On parle du "mauvais exemple" donn&#233; par Zidane hier soir. Cette incapacit&#233; &#224; d&#233;passer une d&#233;faite en est un plus grave &#224; mes yeux.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2006)

*Les derniers seront les premiers*
les premiers seront les derniers.


----------



## Paradise (10 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. _Seule la victoire est belle_ nous serinent média et dirigeants ce matin. J'ai vraiment du mal avec ce discours. Cette équipe revient de loin, a montré des qualités de réaction collective inattendues au cours de cette compétition, a produit du beau jeu, nous a fait vivre de belles émotions, toutes proportions gardées (ce n'est que du foot..). Mais plus rien ne compte ?
> Avez vous vu comment les allemands ont célébré leur équipe, même éliminée et pas encore 3ème du tournoi ?
> 
> On parle du "mauvais exemple" donné par Zidane hier soir. Cette incapacité à dépasser une défaite en est un plus grave à mes yeux.




vraiment d'accord avec toi, les allemends sont vraiment derriere leurs équipe ..
La france a perdu "dommage" mais pour un tout petit tir au but raté la france est devenu nul,... NON c'est une grande équipe et d'énorme joueurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

En tout cas, R. Domenech l'a franchement mauvaise. En fait la seule chose qui les intéressaient, j'ai l'impression, était de gagner la coupe du monde.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Crois-tu ?


----------



## Paradise (10 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, R. Domenech l'a franchement mauvaise. En fait la seule chose qui les int&#233;ressaient, j'ai l'impression, &#233;tait de gagner la coupe du monde.




A Bon c'est tellement classe de perdre en final... 

Au moins Adidas n'aura pas besoin de faire une 2dition Avec deux Etoiles/...


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

Beau match....

J'ai bu 3 litres de biere quand la france a perdu mais sinon j'suis content ils sont deuxieme et c'est une bonne place ......!!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

Au-del&#224; de tout ce qui s'est pass&#233;, il me semble qu'une chose reste &#233;vidente : la n&#233;cessit&#233; de p&#233;naliser les joueurs n'ayant pas l'esprit sportif et la n&#233;cessit&#233; d'un arbitrage vid&#233;o. Globalement, cette coupe du monde a &#233;t&#233; parsem&#233;e d'erreurs d'arbitrage. On peut s'&#233;tonner que les commentateurs, qui ont r&#233;clam&#233; la vid&#233;o en maintes occasions, se soient ensuite plaints que quelqu'un ait d&#233;nonc&#233; Zidane alors que l'arbitre n'avait rien vu ou rien voulu voir... 
Pour le moment la FIFA laisse passer pour des raisons qui &#233;chapperaient si on ne les devinait pas : le spectable pour les sponsors. Il manque au football ce qui ne manque pas au rugby ou aux autres sports : un peu plus de clart&#233;. Du coup, tout ceci laisse une impression d&#233;sagr&#233;able. 
Affaire &#224; suivre.


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, R. Domenech l'a franchement mauvaise. En fait la seule chose qui les intéressaient, j'ai l'impression, était de gagner la coupe du monde.


Et moi qui croyait naïvement, qu'ils étaient allés en Allemagne pour se gaver de gateaux à la crème et de bière 

Bon bref, comme on ne m'a pas banni, j'y vais de mon petit compte rendu.

Le match vu par un "gagnant" :
- première mi-temps : après un départ catastrophique (penalty mérité) où  l'Italie a fait preuve de plus d'excitation que de rigueur, la squadra a retrouvé son sang froid. 30 bonnes minutes durant lesquelles, on aura vu du bon jeu, de l'engagement de part et d'autre. Les joueurs ont montré leur valeur. Mon seul regret, s'agissant de cette première mi-temps, aura été que l'Italie ne fasse pas le "break", ce qui aurait pu nous faire espérer un match extraordinaire. Mais très belle première mi-temps.
- deuxième mi-temps largement menée par les français. Malgré cela, l'arrière garde italienne a veillé au grain. Pourtant, les efforts de Henry et Malouda auraient pu payer, mais il a toujours manqué le dernier geste.

- les prolongations : je n'en retiens que deux chose. La première, la mine désolée de Pirlo lorsque son coup franc passe à côté du cadre (Barthez était là de toutes façons). La seconde bien sur, est l'expulsion de Zidane.
On pourrait en parler longtemps, pour ma part, je dis dommage.

Enfin, pour terminer, je retiens le sang froid extraordinaires des 10 joueurs lors de la séance de tirs aux buts.
Retrouver ces sportifs après 120 minutes de jeu intense, aussi lucides m'a proprement impressioné.

Voili, voilà.
Mon coeur va avec les italiens pour leur victoire mais les Français n'ont vraiment pas démérité, loin de là.


----------



## golf (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Affaire &#224; suivre.


Au moins, ce regrettable incident, aura-t-il une cons&#233;quence inattendue, il ent&#233;rine l'arbitrage vid&#233;o &#224; post&#233;riori


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, ce regrettable incident, aura-t-il une conséquence inattendue, il entérine l'arbitrage vidéo à postériori




Pour ma part j'espere que la FIFA va se reveiller et mettre les choses en place pour que ce geste ( il y eu tirage de maillot ..... par l'italien) ne se reproduise plus


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. _Seule la victoire est belle_ nous serinent m&#233;dia et dirigeants ce matin. J'ai vraiment du mal avec ce discours. Cette &#233;quipe revient de loin, a montr&#233; des qualit&#233;s de r&#233;action collective inattendues au cours de cette comp&#233;tition, a produit du beau jeu, nous a fait vivre de belles &#233;motions, toutes proportions gard&#233;es (ce n'est que du foot..). Mais plus rien ne compte ?
> Avez vous vu comment les allemands ont c&#233;l&#233;br&#233; leur &#233;quipe, m&#234;me &#233;limin&#233;e et pas encore 3&#232;me du tournoi ?
> 
> On parle du "mauvais exemple" donn&#233; par Zidane hier soir. Cette incapacit&#233; &#224; d&#233;passer une d&#233;faite en est un plus grave &#224; mes yeux.


Je crois, mais je peux me tromper, que la phrase "Seule la victoire est belle" est plus une remarque sur la mani&#232;re de gagner, parfois dans la douleur ou sur un penalty, sans brio, que sur le fait que seuls les vainqueurs ont du m&#233;rite. 

L'equipe de France a chang&#233; de statut d&#233;sormais. Ce n'est plus une &#233;quipe qui joue avec brio, coups d'&#233;clats, et qui se retrouve en 1/2 finale ou plus loin, mais qui tombe toujours sur une &#233;quipe plus r&#233;aliste qu'elle (ann&#233;es platini). C'est une &#233;quipe qui joue de mani&#232;re r&#233;aliste avec une puissance collective ind&#233;niable desormais, comme joue l'Italie depuis des d&#233;cennies. Une &#233;quipe mature.

Merci &#224; eux pour avoir rappel&#233; qu'&#224; 30 ans, on est pas encore morts, et que certaines valeurs - coh&#233;sion, esprit d'&#233;quipe, volont&#233; - permettent d'aller loin, tr&#232;s loin, au plus haut. 

Cette finale a &#233;t&#233; perdue comme elle aurait pu &#234;tre gagn&#233;e. Ils ont tout donn&#233;. Bravo.

Alors oui, il y a le cas Zidane: sortie peu glorieuse. Certains semblent avoir oubli&#233; un peu trop vite que ZZ est sanguin et a quand m&#234;me un passif en la mati&#232;re. Est-ce cela que vous voulez retenir? Retenons le formidable joueur, un caract&#232;re entier, un humain, pour le meilleur et pour le pire. Comme beaucoup d'autres.

A tous ceux qui disent, guoguenards : "quelle le&#231;on pour les enfants!!" je dis qu'il n'y a pas le&#231;on plus limpide. Sans maitrise de soi, on peut tout foutre en l'air, qu'on soit en bas ou au plus haut niveau. Tout simplement parce que c'est un milieu impitoyable et parce que le foot, c'est pas un compte de f&#233;e - n'en d&#233;plaise &#224; toute la mise en sc&#232;ne qu'on nous ressert depuis le d&#233;but.


----------



## fpoil (10 Juillet 2006)

Cette finale est de Zidane est à son image : un joueur capable des plus belles prouesses techniques, virtuose de la balle au pied mais aussi adepte du pétage de plomb en règle.

Je ne retiendrais que les premières, sinon que dire, l'Italie fait un beau champion et cette équipe de France était vraiment belle à voir à partir des 1/8.

Et enfin, total respect pour Lilian Thuram et William Gallas.


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> Et enfin, total respect pour Lilian Thuram et William Gallas.




J'ajoute Sagnol (ça s'écrit comme ça ?) à ce duo d'une rare efficacité;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

Ce que je veux dire est qu'il pourrait être content quand même du parcours effectué mais que sans la victoire finale, ça ne l'intéresse pas.


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2006)

merci oui 
la pour l'instant c'est plus la tristesse qui prime, mais dans quelques jours je serais content de ce que les fran&#231;ais on fait


----------



## Paradise (10 Juillet 2006)

Mais bon avec le recul, Zizou l'a vraiment défoncé un de ces coup de tête... je suis sur l'autre doit Materazzi doit avoir très mal...     Bon voilà personnes ne sera vraiment le déroulement de l histoire, a dans deux ans...   chauffe titi


----------



## Paradise (10 Juillet 2006)

Doublons...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Je crois, mais je peux me tromper, que la phrase "Seule la victoire est belle" est plus une remarque sur la mani&#232;re de gagner, parfois dans la douleur ou sur un penalty, sans brio, que sur le fait que seuls les vainqueurs ont du m&#233;rite.
> 
> L'equipe de France a chang&#233; de statut d&#233;sormais. Ce n'est plus une &#233;quipe qui joue avec brio, coups d'&#233;clats, et qui se retrouve en 1/2 finale ou plus loin, mais qui tombe toujours sur une &#233;quipe plus r&#233;aliste qu'elle (ann&#233;es platini). C'est une &#233;quipe qui joue de mani&#232;re r&#233;aliste avec une puissance collective ind&#233;niable desormais, comme joue l'Italie depuis des d&#233;cennies. Une &#233;quipe mature.
> 
> ...


"Seule la victoire est belle" signifie que seul le r&#233;sultat (et on se souviendra essentiellement du r&#233;sultat : l'Italie est championne du monde de la Fifa 2006) compte ind&#233;pendamment de la mani&#232;re avec laquelle il a &#233;t&#233; acquis


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les derniers seront les premiers*
> les premiers seront les derniers.


... Comme les arts du même nom.

 :sleep:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment remercier un mec qui a eu un geste aussi d&#233;plac&#233; a la fin?
> merci au reste de l'&#233;quipe mais lui alors non. quelle exemple pour ses fan!




Tu sais, quand &#231;a fait presque deux heures que tu joues, il me semble (m&#234;me si le geste est moche) que l'on doit tomber plus facilement dans la provoc' que lorsque on est dans la premi&#232;re mi-temps et que corps et esprit sont encore frais.

Et puis franchement, comme on connait les italiens...., ils ne pouvaient pas donner un coup de pied grossier dans le tibia de Zidane, donc fallait trouver autre chose pour l'&#233;carter.... et ils ont trouv&#233; !!!!!

Et pour finir, je reprendrai la phrase de Jean Pierre Papin lors d'un autre match : "ce ne sont pas les meilleurs qui ont gagn&#233;".


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis franchement, comme on connait les italiens...


:mouais:


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> "Seule la victoire est belle" signifie que seul le résultat (et on se souviendra essentiellement du résultat : l'Italie est championne du monde de la Fifa 2006) compte indépendamment de la manière avec laquelle il a été acquis



si tu as suivi, tu te souviendras que c'est ce qu'a dit le Brésil, à qui on avait reproché des victoires ternes, sans Joga Bonita. Bref, un Brésil pas brésilien, qui avait pourtant, à ce moment là, gagné tous ses matchs.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Baahh, on a pas de deuxi&#232;me &#233;toiles et alors? Moi je suis heureux quand m&#234;me.



Oui la victoire compte. Mais combien d'&#233;quipes peuvent se targer d'arriver en finale d'une Coupe du monde, et parfois de la gagner: elles se comptent sur les doigts d'une main et la France en fait d&#233;sormais partie. Le parcours r&#233;alis&#233; par les Bleus cette ann&#233;e est peut-&#234;tre plus important et symbolique que celui de 1998. Ils ont fait un exploit il y a huit ans, ils en sont pass&#233;s &#224; un cheveu en 2006, alors que personne ne les attendait &#224; ce stade. Nul doute que les Bleus ne sont pas enterr&#233;s, m&#234;me sans Zidane, m&#234;me avec d'autres joueurs.

Hier apr&#232;s-midi, je suis tomb&#233; par hasard sur la t&#233;l&#233;vision portugaise et l'arriv&#233;e des joueurs &#224; Lisbonne. Restant sur deux d&#233;faites (contre la France puis l'Allemagne), et une quatri&#232;me place, ils ont &#233;t&#233; f&#234;t&#233; comme de vrais champions du monde. C'est aussi &#231;a l'image &#224; retenir.

Quant &#224; Zidane et son p&#234;tage de plombs, c'est d&#233;plorable, mais aussi grave l'incident soit-il, cela ne va, je pense, pas nuire ou &#233;corner l'image qu'on avait de lui. Tout en sachant que l'image qu'on en re&#231;oit est aussi fa&#231;onn&#233;e par les m&#233;dias, ces derniers pouvant tout autant nous bassinner pendant des semaines avec ce coup de boule...

... bon pis on sait toujours pas pourquoi Blatter n'&#233;tait pas au match...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



respire un grand coup et détend toi


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> respire un grand coup et détend toi


tu as raison, mon équipe nationale a gagné, je ne devrais pas tenir compte de ces remarques douteuses


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> "Seule la victoire est belle" signifie que seul le r&#233;sultat (et on se souviendra essentiellement du r&#233;sultat : l'Italie est championne du monde de la Fifa 2006) compte ind&#233;pendamment de la mani&#232;re avec laquelle il a &#233;t&#233; acquis



J'h&#233;site entre pr&#233;t&#233;rition et antiphrase


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au-delà de tout ce qui s'est passé, il me semble qu'une chose reste évidente : la nécessité de pénaliser les joueurs n'ayant pas l'esprit sportif et la nécessité d'un arbitrage vidéo. Globalement, cette coupe du monde a été parsemée d'erreurs d'arbitrage. On peut s'étonner que les commentateurs, qui ont réclamé la vidéo en maintes occasions, se soient ensuite plaints que quelqu'un ait dénoncé Zidane alors que l'arbitre n'avait rien vu ou rien voulu voir...
> Pour le moment la FIFA laisse passer pour des raisons qui échapperaient si on ne les devinait pas : le spectable pour les sponsors. Il manque au football ce qui ne manque pas au rugby ou aux autres sports : un peu plus de clarté. Du coup, tout ceci laisse une impression désagréable.
> Affaire à suivre.


Oui : et l'arbitrage vidéo aurait fait que Cannavaro aurait dû être exclu (par le truchement du quatrième arbitre) après le geste déplorable sur Thierry Henry. Le geste de Zidane est méchant, stupide et vicieux (il veut vraiment faire mal). Le geste de Cannavaro est neutre, intelligent et vicieux (il veut vraiment faire mal). Les deux méritent la même sanction.
De même, le 4e arbitre aurait pu invalider le penalty litigieux (s'il doit y avoir un penalty sur Malouda, c'est plutôt en 2de période, selon moi). Quant à l'agression de Zambrotta sur Vieira, l'arbitre l'avait vue.

Samedi soir j'ai préféré regarder Australie / Nlle-Zélande et c'était pas mal. Et l'arbitre a accordé un essai _douteux_ après vidéo [vraiment pas convaincu] : comme quoi ce n'est pas forcément simple. Par ailleurs, que c'est agréable de voir ces brutasses ne pas contester les décisions de l'arbitre [pfiou : le regard de George Gregan à l'annonce de l'essai de McCoy ...]. C'est impressionnant. On pourra aussi noter qu'un match de Rugby est très complexe à arbitrer et que l'arbitrage a fait un saut qualitatif impressionnant ces dernières années [ils voient tout, ces arbitres].


----------



## mado (10 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hier apr&#232;s-midi, je suis tomb&#233; par hasard sur la t&#233;l&#233;vision portugaise et l'arriv&#233;e des joueurs &#224; Lisbonne. Restant sur deux d&#233;faites (contre la France puis l'Allemagne), et une quatri&#232;me place, ils ont &#233;t&#233; f&#234;t&#233; comme de vrais champions du monde. C'est aussi &#231;a l'image &#224; retenir.


 

Effectivement, je pensais &#224; &#231;a en regrettant le "seule la victoire est belle"  J'ai l'impression qu'un bon nombre de supporters auraient voulu pouvoir manifester leur remerciements &#224; cette &#233;quipe.

Comme quoi on peut se comprendre entre fran&#231;ais(e) et suisse


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Difficile, dans l'&#233;motion, de f&#234;ter Zizou apr&#232;s son coup de t&#234;te. On verra plus tard pour cela.
J'aurais un autre regret un peu idiot : Paolo Maldini n'&#233;tait pas l&#224; ... Dommage pour lui car c'est un grand joueur qui n'a jamais eu de titre national majeur.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison, mon équipe nationale a gagné, je ne devrais pas tenir compte de ces remarques douteuses



Mais non ce n'est pas douteux, les italiens ne sont-ils pas malins, rusés, un peu retors ? Rien de terrible dans mes propos et je suis bien contente pour toi si ce matin tu savoures la victoire !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite entre prétérition et antiphrase



Aucune hésitation : je n'ai pas compris la remarque


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si tu as suivi, tu te souviendras que c'est ce qu'a dit le Brésil, à qui on avait reproché des victoires ternes, sans Joga Bonita. Bref, un Brésil pas brésilien, qui avait pourtant, à ce moment là, gagné tous ses matchs.



Certes mais ils ont mal joué et perdu


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ce n'est pas douteux, les italiens ne sont-ils pas malins, rusés, un peu retors ?


Ah ? Ca doit être ça 


			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Rien de terrible dans mes propos et je suis bien contente pour toi si ce matin tu savoures la victoire !


J'ai surtout mal au crâne, le vin rouge français est aussi un peu retors des fois


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Aucune h&#233;sitation : je n'ai pas compris la remarque



Elle concernait la qualification de la phrase : "Seule la victoire est belle" 




			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ca doit &#234;tre &#231;a



Tu ne devrais pas &#234;tre banni toi ? :mouais: Dessous de table ? :mouais: :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> (...) Samedi soir j'ai préféré regarder Australie / Nlle-Zélande et c'était pas mal. Et l'arbitre a accordé un essai _douteux_ après vidéo [vraiment pas convaincu] : comme quoi ce n'est pas forcément simple. Par ailleurs, que c'est agréable de voir ces brutasses ne pas contester les décisions de l'arbitre [pfiou : le regard de George Gregan à l'annonce de l'essai de McCoy ...]. C'est impressionnant. On pourra aussi noter qu'un match de Rugby est très complexe à arbitrer et que l'arbitrage a fait un saut qualitatif impressionnant ces dernières années [ils voient tout, ces arbitres].


j'ai regardé aussi ce match......   :love: 

c'est "l'état d'esprit" qui n'est pas forcément bon au football; les joueurs passent presque autant de temps à jouer qu'à essayer d'influencer l'arbitre; c'est le règne du "_pas vu, pas pris_"..... :mouais: 

au rugby si tu as une pénalité contre toi et que tu contestes, tu prend 10m de plus dans la vue..... :rateau: 
si la pénalité est pour toi et que tu "commentes" la décision; l'arbitre retourne la pénalité et la donne à l'adversaire......  
les matchs sont revisionnés pour permettre de "citer" un joueur coupable de fautes et de mauvais geste, sanction à l'appui !...... 
l'arbitre est respecté et lui aussi respecte les joueurs, regardez un match (_championnat de France ou match international_), l'arbitre appelle les joueurs par leur noms ou leur n°, en leur "donnant" toujours du "Monsieur"......


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ca doit être ça
> 
> J'ai surtout mal au crâne, le vin rouge français est aussi un peu retors des fois


Oh ! Quelle attaque perfide ...  Essaye le blanc 

C'est Didier Deschamps qui a raison : les Italiens jouent *intelligemment* et ils ont su tenir (assez) tranquillement malgré leur fatigue. Contre les Allemands, ils avaient accéléré pour la prolongation. Là, ils se sont "contentés" de défendre avec talent.
Mais ils ont fait une belle coupe du monde avec peut-être un parcours plus aisé que les Français (Australie et Ukraine sont moins considérables que Espagne et Brésil à mon avis).
Leur meilleur match est celui contre l'Allemagne [avec un but de Grosso magnifique].


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

une chose qui est bien révélatrice: quand un joueur commet une faute, ses premiers gestes sont de lever les bras (j'ai rien fait) et de regarder l'arbitre. pas un  regard sur les éventuels dommages qu'il a pu causer... en fait, la fin justifie les moyens pour ces gens là... et c'est pourquoi je préfère le jeu à XV. ceci dit, c'était un beau match que nous aurions du gagner


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Quelle attaque perfide ...  Essaye le blanc


Presque 2h et demi au milieu de supporters de la France ! Imagine ma douleur...
Voir l'équipe italienne se prendre un but au bout de 7 mn et tous mes amis se lever en criant (et le faire sur chaque ralenti du pénalty)  
Je n'en menais pas large...
Et je n'ai pas été ménagé.
Je soupçonne mes amis de m'avoir servi un vin rouge "truqué" en forme de rétorsion.


----------



## Imaginus (10 Juillet 2006)

Merci les bleus ! 

Ce fut un beau match ,plein de rebondissements et d'actions superbes.


Un coup de gueule neanmoins à L'italien qui a traité Zidane ce qui a conduit au carton rouge et à une fin de match déplorable pour tout le monde (anti jeu).Des tirs aux but pour une finale de coupe du monde...Dommage.

Le coeur y est quand même. Ce fut une belle coupe du monde.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je soupçonne mes amis de m'avoir servi un vin rouge "truqué" en forme de rétorsion.



nan; il savent tout simplement que "qui a bu boira"


----------



## justme (10 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Quant à Zidane et son pêtage de plombs, c'est déplorable, mais aussi grave l'incident soit-il, cela ne va, je pense, pas nuire ou écorner l'image qu'on avait de lui. ...



D'ailleurs...


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

pourquoi continuer dans la sempiternelle comparaison rugby-football (on nous la ressert &#224; toutes les sauces..."le rugby, c'est mieux nianiania") Ce sont deux sports totalement diff&#233;rents, &#224; la fois dans le d&#233;roulement du jeu (mine de rien, un bon plaquage, une m&#233;l&#233;e ou un vieil essuyage de crampons sur la face de l'adversaire, &#231;a permet de faire retomber la tension nerveuse)  et par rapport aux enjeux qui les entourent... alors je trouve cela assez vain.

Faudrait arr&#234;ter de consid&#233;rer que les joueurs de foot sont syt&#233;matiquement des tricheurs de des menteurs. Il y en a, c'est sur. Mais il y en a une extreme majorit&#233; qui la ram&#232;ne pas. Qui bronche pas. Qui simule pas. Bref, qui joue et offre du spectacle. Suffisamment pour rassembler un milliard de spectateurs.

Je crois que l'arbitrage vid&#233;o ne peut se limiter qu'&#224; certaines phases sp&#233;cifiques, - et encore sinon le rythme sera h&#226;ch&#233;. Je crois en revanche que la vid&#233;o peut - a posteriori et sans perturber le rythme du jeu ni le cours du match - permettre de sanctionner un certain nombre de choses: les mauvaises gestes, les tricheries, les simulations. A force de le faire, &#231;a peut permettre d'assainir les comportements &#224; moyen terme.


----------



## touba (10 Juillet 2006)

Zidane a rat&#233; sa sortie... je suis un inconditionnel de Zizou mais je lui en veux d'avoir gach&#233; la f&#234;te... on perd peut-&#234;tre la finale &#224; cause de lui. Ce joueur ne doit pas craquer sur une insulte, aussi m&#233;chante soit-elle !
Malgr&#233; tout ce n'est pas ce que je retiendrai de Zidane, il a tant fait pour le foot fran&#231;ais, il nous a tellement fait vibrer.

Dommage pour les Thuram, makel&#233;l&#233; et autres papys, dommage pour la France et les fran&#231;ais, dommage pour Generali... lol !

rendez-vous le 6 septembre au Stade de France pour les &#233;liminatoires de l'Euro 2008 : France - Italie !!!

Zizou il a craqu&#233; ! Zizou il a craqu&#233; !


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

justme a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs...


Etonnant, sur le site de la FIFA, rien n'est dit...



			
				touba a dit:
			
		

> rendez-vous le 6 septembre au Stade de France pour les &#233;liminatoires de l'Euro 2008 : France - Italie !!!



Ca va &#234;tre chaud. Rendez-vous pris.


----------



## maxime.g (10 Juillet 2006)

Je crois que je suis plus déçus par la sortie médiocre de Zizou que par la défaite.
Un joueur de cette classe, qui a tant donné , qui quitte le Foot sur un carton rouge quelle tristesse. Ce geste j'en suis sur, il va le regretter tout au long de sa vie. "Et si je n'avais pas répondu"

En ce qui concerne les Italiens, je suis désolé mais ils n'ont pas brillés sur le terrain. Ils gagnent aux penalty autant dire avec de la chance....

Je suis sur que l'entraîneur de l'Italie connaissant trés bien Zizou pour l'avoir coacher à la juve à demander à son joueur de le titillier en savant exactement quoi faire et quoi dire pour l'énerver et le faire craquer.

Encore une fois c'est le pas vu pas pris, Zizou est la victime d'un certains harcelement sur le terrain et le joueur en cause n'a rien...no comment 

Bref on a perdu, bravo aux Italiens. Mais navré de constaté que la tricherie,la simulation et l'antijeu on dominé le mondial. Avec comme champion du monde les Italiens...

A bon entendeur salut!


----------



## touba (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant, sur le site de la FIFA, rien n'est dit...



j'ai lu la même info sur le site du Figaro...


----------



## jem25 (10 Juillet 2006)

perso je pense qu'une finale de coupe du monde qui se joue au tir au but c'est sinonyme d'égalité des équipes. Dans ces conditions même si les bleus n'ont pas de deuxième étoile sur le mallot  il l'ont qt même dans le coeur de tout leur fans et je dis cela  en étant pas  fan de foot.
Le geste de Zidane  et peut être déplacé mais justifié  après une faute de l'italien  que l'arbitre n'a pas vu  il aurait du fermer sa gueule et ne pas revenir à la charge , ce match nous a été volé et pour moi c'était la tactique des italiens: faire craqué un des meilleur joueur, pour moi l'Italie a gagner certe mais avec aucun honneur.

Entout cas merci les bleus deuxième sur 32 c'est vraiment bien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi continuer dans la sempiternelle comparaison rugby-football (on nous la ressert &#224; toutes les sauces..."le rugby, c'est mieux nianiania") Ce sont deux sports totalement diff&#233;rents, &#224; la fois dans le d&#233;roulement du jeu (mine de rien, un bon plaquage, une m&#233;l&#233;e ou un vieil essuyage de crampons sur la face de l'adversaire, &#231;a permet de faire retomber la tension nerveuse)  et par rapport aux enjeux qui les entourent... alors je trouve cela assez vain.
> 
> Faudrait arr&#234;ter de consid&#233;rer que les joueurs de foot sont syt&#233;matiquement des tricheurs de des menteurs. Il y en a, c'est sur. Mais il y en a une extreme majorit&#233; qui la ram&#232;ne pas. Qui bronche pas. Qui simule pas. Bref, qui joue et offre du spectacle. Suffisamment pour rassembler un milliard de spectateurs.
> 
> Je crois que l'arbitrage vid&#233;o ne peut se limiter qu'&#224; certaines phases sp&#233;cifiques, - et encore sinon le rythme sera h&#226;ch&#233;. Je crois en revanche que la vid&#233;o peut - a posteriori et sans perturber le rythme du jeu ni le cours du match - permettre de sanctionner un certain nombre de choses: les mauvaises gestes, les tricheries, les simulations. A force de le faire, &#231;a peut permettre d'assainir les comportements &#224; moyen terme.


Nous ne sommes pas des bleus  On a bien compris que la comparaison avec le Volley-Ball &#233;tait vaine  Alors qu'avec le rugby il y a un ballon et des gars qui lui courent derri&#232;re : un peu comme au football


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2006)

*Raymond Domenech *(France, sélectionneur) :  _C'est une grosse déception, je n'ai pas d'autres mots, une grosse déception."  "On ne peut être que déçu, profondément déçu. Sur la qualité du jeu, on le méritait. Seule la victoire est belle. Il manquera un petit quelque chose. Se satisfaire d'à peu près, ce n'était pas l'objectif"_. Au sujet de l'expulsion de Zidane :  _"Il faut être arbitre pour faire un truc pareil. Le faire finir de cette manière là, c'est triste. On n'excuse pas mais on comprend, quand on prend _(des coups) _pendant une heure vingt."

La suite ici, sur "le Monde".
_


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2006)

C'est le m&#234;me arbitre qui a explus&#233; Wayne Rooney


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juillet 2006)

J'ai une question bête mais m'enfin: pourquoi c'est toujours Zizou qui tire les penalty?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

touba a dit:
			
		

> Zizou il a craqué ! Zizou il a craqué !



Zizou, il a tapé ! Zizou, il a tapé !  



Pour les amateurs, l'original de cette      :sleep:  .


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2006)

Aur&#233 a dit:


> J'ai une question b&#234;te mais m'enfin: pourquoi c'est toujours Zizou qui tire les penalty?


R&#233;ponse b&#234;te : parce que c'est lui le plus "fiable" pour les marquer ! 

N'oubliez pas, en plus de la beaut&#233; du tir du p&#233;nalty, l'&#233;l&#233;gance et la pr&#233;cision de la t&#234;te parfaitement cadr&#233;e en deuxi&#232;me mi-temps...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> R&#233;ponse b&#234;te : parce que c'est lui le plus "fiable" pour les marquer !
> 
> N'oubliez pas, en plus de la beaut&#233; du tir du p&#233;nalty, l'&#233;l&#233;gance et la pr&#233;cision de la t&#234;te parfaitement cadr&#233;e en deuxi&#232;me mi-temps...


Arr&#234;te, j'en suis malade.


----------



## fpoil (10 Juillet 2006)

en tous cas tenter une panenka en finale de coupe du monde il fait &#234;tre sacr&#233;ment joueur et fac&#233;tieux ... le bonne folie en sorte


ps : quand &#224; sa t&#234;te, il n'y a qu'un Buffon pour l'arr&#234;ter et dommage il jouait dans l'&#233;quipe adverse


----------



## lufograf (10 Juillet 2006)

*Oui, MERCI les Bleus !!!*

Merci de nous avoir fait r&#233;ver !
Par contre je n'arrive toujours pas &#224; comprendre comment une finale de coupe du monde peut se terminer sur une sc&#233;ance de tir au buts ???!

Dites moi si un autre sport peut se vanter de faire que le meilleur ne gagne pas (vous l'aurez devin&#233;... je ne suis pas italien ) !!!! Car hormis les 30min de fin de premi&#232;re mi-temps ou les Italiens on &#233;t&#233; vifs, pr&#233;cis et particuli&#232;rement dominateurs tout le reste du match ils ont tout de m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; surclass&#233;.  
Donc on &#224; mieux jou&#233; pendant les 3/4 du match... et on perd !  

Bravo tout de m&#234;me aux Italiens pour leur match contre l'Allemagne et pour leur sang froid aux p&#233;naltys (5 tirs, 5 buts ! Ca c'est du r&#233;alisme &#224; l'italienne !)



Je me demande d'ailleurs si dans ce genre de cas s'il ne vaut pas mieux finir troisi&#232;me ?! Moins de regrets et on termine la comp&#233;tition par une victoire...


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

Ils vont nous les casser ... avec le coup de tete de Zidane ....
Les medias ME GAVEEE


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je suis plus déçus par la sortie médiocre de Zizou que par la défaite.
> Un joueur de cette classe, qui a tant donné , qui quitte le Foot sur un carton rouge quelle tristesse. Ce geste j'en suis sur, il va le regretter tout au long de sa vie. "Et si je n'avais pas répondu"
> 
> En ce qui concerne les Italiens, je suis désolé mais ils n'ont pas brillés sur le terrain. Ils gagnent aux penalty autant dire avec de la chance....
> ...



100% d'accord avec tout ce que tu expliques !!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci les Bleus, merci Zizou et m**** aux c**s !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Voilà un post qui me fait plaisir !
   Et je voudrais dire aussi un grand bravo à Raymond Domenech qui avec tout ce quil a prit dans la figure, a persévéré et prouvé quil avait raison.



Merci.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2006)

Bon, quand je vois tous les conna*** qui insultent zidane, sans penser que c'est peut-&#234;tre aussi pas mal gr&#226;ce &#224; lui que la France est all&#233;e en finale, y'a qu'a voir le sondage que j'avait fait, 56% de personne qui pensaient que la France irait m&#234;me pas en 8&#232;me... 

Alors la finale c'est quand m&#234;me beau, mais apr&#232;s tout, on perd une fois on est une merde, c'est tr&#232;s logique...     

Tout ce qu'il a fait avant &#231;a compte pas ? La r&#233;action des journalistes de se jeter sur &#231;a pour avoir un bon scoop au point de faire passer la disparition d'un gamin en 15 secondes apr&#232;s 20 minutes sur Zidane... 

C'est vrai aussi bravo a Domenech, j'aurait jamais pens&#233; qu'il les emmenerait jusque la...


----------



## darkbeno (10 Juillet 2006)

Moi aussi je soutiens comp&#232;tement Zizou, je pense qu'une victoire aurait &#233;t&#233; mieux pour une sortie, mais je ne pense pas que ce geste ternira son image dans le souvenir qu'on aura de lui.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je soutiens compètement Zizou, je pense qu'une victoire aurait été mieux pour une sortie, mais je ne pense pas que ce geste ternira son image dans le souvenir qu'on aura de lui.



Entièrement d'accord


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Alors la finale c'est quand m&#234;me beau, mais apr&#232;s tout, on perd une fois on est une merde, c'est tr&#232;s logique...
> 
> Tout ce qu'il a fait avant &#231;a compte pas ? La r&#233;action des journalistes de se jeter sur &#231;a pour avoir un bon scoop au point de faire passer la disparition d'un gamin en 15 secondes apr&#232;s 20 minutes sur Zidane...


Pas tout &#224; fait vrai, filleul. J'ai plut&#244;t l'impression du contraire : personne ce matin pour cracher &#224; la gueule de l'&#233;quipe de France, au contraire, que des &#233;loges "d'en &#234;tre arriv&#233; jusque l&#224;".

Je retiendrais pour ma part une manchette de journal, &#224; P&#233;kin (eh oui !) : Zidane est non seulement surhumain (dans le sens : joueur 'inspir&#233;'), mais &#233;galement humain, avec tout ce que cela entraine comme d&#233;rapages potentiels. Cette situation ne peut que le rendre accessible &#224; tous, compr&#233;hensible et aim&#233;.
Et un t&#233;moignage sur France Inter tout &#224; l'heure : "on lui demande d'&#234;tre le meilleur sur le terrain, un g&#233;nie du jeu, un mod&#232;le de fair play et de retenue, une icone. C'est un homme, et &#234;tre tout cela, tout le temps, n'est pas possible".

Je ne suis pas, loin de l&#224;, un obs&#233;d&#233; du foot. Mais ce mec m'a vraiment parfois fait r&#234;ver et aimer ce jeu, par son culot (voir hier soir le p&#233;nalty), sa ma&#238;trise, ses coups de g&#233;nie, et sa capacit&#233; en entrainer derri&#232;re lui les dix autres, dans un souffle porteur.

Pour tout cela, pour toutes ces ann&#233;es, ce n'est pas un coup de t&#234;te inacceptable en sport mais compr&#233;hensible humainement parlant qui va modifier le respect que j'ai pour lui.


----------



## Original-VLM (10 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai... Le geste de Zidane est impardonnable, mais on peut tout pardonner a Zizou, la est le paradoxe. 
Le vrai tournant du match aura sans doute &#233;t&#233; la blessure de Vieira, a un moment ou les Ritals avaient vraiment la t&#234;te dans le Sac. 
On a domin&#233; la plan&#232;te foot a la fin des ann&#233;es 1990, il faut savoir accepter la d&#233;faite, c'est aussi &#231;a le sport. 

Merci a tous les bleus pour ces moments, que finallement seul le football peut nous offrir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Amok a raison. 
Si le personnage avait &#233;t&#233; lisse, il n'aurait pas &#233;t&#233; autant mis sur le devant de la sc&#232;ne. C'est un artiste du contre-pied : on attend tout de lui, il se fait sortir. On le critique, il sort le grand jeu. Ce n'est pas un robot, tant mieux. Et c'est certainement ce qui me rend triste de voir l'&#233;quipe de France se faire sortir sur la s&#233;ance de tirs au buts.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai, mais faut regarder certaines personnes du forum comment elles crachent à la gueule de Zidane...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, mais faut regarder certaines personnes du forum comment elles crachent à la gueule de Zidane...


Et alors? Tout le monde n'a pas le droit d'avoir son avis?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? Tout le monde n'a pas le droit d'avoir son avis?



Si, mais c'est bien de justifier son avis autrement que part "C'est un con" , "c'est une merde"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais c'est bien de justifier son avis autrement que part "C'est un con" , "c'est une merde"


Disons que c'est une r&#233;action &#224; peu pr&#232;s aussi intelligente que celle de la personne concern&#233;e hier soir.


----------



## Phantastik (10 Juillet 2006)

Pour moi la meilleure équipe c'était les allemands donc je dirai un grand bravo à Oliver Kahn qui n'a laissé passer qu'un seul but (bon ok il a joué qu'un match )et qui s'en va lui aussi en retraite .
Mais je pense que Zidane a le droit lui aussi à un grand bravo pour son beau coup de tête qui a vengé les allemands (éliminés par les italiens)! 
Voilà.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais c'est bien de justifier son avis autrement que part "C'est un con" , "c'est une merde"



D'accord avec toi minimok mais laisse faire les arbitres


----------



## z-moon (10 Juillet 2006)

*Toute suite en direct, les commentaires de Didier Deschamps*
...
"Naaan au conntraireu le geste était parfait tant au niveau taquetique quau niveau téquenique, parfait dans la préparation, bien exécuté tout en profondeur, absolument imparable ^^"


*Je suis avec Eric Cantona ... Eric, juste un mot s'il vous plait *
...
"Tééé je lui aurai mis les crampons moi, je lui aurais fait bouffer les mouettes et les sardines"


*Commentaire de Bernard Laporte entraîneur de lequipe de France de rugby*
...
"trrréé biengue executéé tant au niveau de la perforationgue, un trréé beau geste ténnique, tréés bien emmenéé, un bon plaquage certe peu académique, mais trréé efficace"


*Mais alors, quen pense Raymond Domeneque?*
...
Je sais pas ... Il a agit sur un coup de tête
_(bon daccord elle est facile celle là)_


Voilà, désolé ...


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Réponse bête : parce que c'est lui le plus "fiable" pour les marquer !
> 
> N'oubliez pas, en plus de la beauté du tir du pénalty, l'élégance et la précision de la tête parfaitement cadrée en deuxième mi-temps...


Arrête, tu nous fais mal  
Bel arrêt de Buffon ! Quel beau gardien que voilà !! Il a fait les arrêts qu'il fallait.

Au passage : le but de Toni, je l'aurais accordé, moi [et je me disais : mais replacez-vous bande de nouilles, ils vont vous en planter un  et ça n'a pas loupé].


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Avec l'hors-jeu qu'il y avait? Non mais. 
Tiens, j'ai d'autres regrets : 
Le hors-jeu siffl&#233; mais non av&#233;r&#233; de Malouda en 2nde p&#233;riode? et le second Penalty? C'est une heure avant qu'il aurait fallu mettre en place l'arbitrage video.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'hors-jeu qu'il y avait? Non mais.
> Tiens, j'ai d'autres regrets :
> Le hors-jeu sifflé mais non avéré de Malouda en 2nde période? et le second Penalty? C'est une heure avant qu'il aurait fallut mettre en place l'arbitrage video.




Même depuis le début de la coupe dm monde, pour les fautes, les simulations (C. Ronaldo) les buts non-accordés etc...


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas grave...

Vous croyez que les Isra&#235;liens ont interrompu le pilonage de la bande de Gaza pendant le match ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> mais replacez-vous bande de nouilles, ils vont vous en planter un  et ça n'a pas loupé].



Je croyais que tu soutenais les français !  :rateau:


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu soutenais les bleus !  :rateau:


Ben quoi, les italiens jouaient en bleu non ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Même depuis le début de la coupe dm monde, pour les fautes, les simulations (C. Ronaldo) les buts non-accordés etc...



*OH que oui sacrebleu !!!!!!! *


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Un (tr&#232;s) bref retour sur le Rugby : il ne faut pas oublier que Rugby Association et Football Association sont issus des m&#234;mes &#233;coles, de la m&#234;me volont&#233; de codifier le jeu etc. Et que pendant quelques d&#233;cennies, les deux &#233;taient confondus, au point que les m&#234;mes joueurs pouvaient jouer l'un ou l'autre sport.

Avec &#231;a, malheureusement, nous ne sommes pas pr&#232;s de revoir la France si haut avant longtemps.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, les italiens jouaient en bleu non ?



Mais quel retors ! Il cite avant que j'édite !


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave...
> 
> Vous croyez que les Israëliens ont interrompu le pilonage de la bande de Gaza pendant le match ?


Normal, ils étaient pas qualifiés. Donc Palestiniens et Israéliens se livrent à leurs activités quotidiennes, comme tout le monde. C'est plutôt le type d'activité, disons, qui est spécial.
C'est sûr que le coup de boule de Zizou face à une roquette ou un char : il fait pas le poids ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et que pendant quelques décennies, les deux étaient confondus, au point que les mêmes joueurs pouvaient jouer l'un ou l'autre sport.



Je veux bien te croire et ne mets pas tes paroles en doute mais à quelle époque car tu me surprends vraiment ....moi qui ai suivi des équipes de rugby pendant des années je n'ai jamais entendu parlé de ça


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2006)

Quand on y pense, y'a un garçon qui vient de disparaître, et le coup de boule d'une personne serait tellement plus important qu'une vie ? Je vous parie que toutes les 5secondes y'a au moins une personne qui mets un coup de boule à une autre dans le monde,  et la juste parce que c'est zidane c'est plus grave ? :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien te croire et ne mets pas tes paroles en doute mais à quelle époque car tu me surprends vraiment ....moi qui ai suivi des équipes de rugby pendant des années je n'ai jamais entendu parlé de ça


Je parle des débuts de la codification par les Britanniques, soient les années 1860-1890 (voire un peu avant et un peu après). Au départ, à l'OM, il y avait AUSSI du Rugby Association par exemple.


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je parle des débuts de la codification par les Britanniques, soient les années 1860-1890 (voire un peu avant et un peu après). Au départ, à l'OM, il y avait AUSSI du Rugby Association par exemple.



ah ouais..

et?

...
bref..

le rugby c'est pas du foot :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2006)

Le Havre est le doyen des clubs de foot et....... de rugby !.....


comme le soulignais yvos tout &#224; l'heure, visionner les matchs et sanctionner les joueurs fautifs apr&#232;s coup, pourrait influer sur le comportement des joueurs...


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel retors ! Il cite avant que j'édite !



Très mode en ce moment, le retors, très mode.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Quand on y pense, y'a un garçon qui vient de disparaître, et le coup de boule d'une personne serait tellement plus important qu'une vie ? Je vous parie que toutes les 5secondes y'a au moins une personne qui mets un coup de boule à une autre dans le monde,  et la juste parce que c'est zidane c'est plus grave ? :hein: :hein: :hein:



Ce n'est pas plus grave, c'est juste plus visible  

Pour ce qui est de l'actualité dans son ensemble il est des moments, tu as dû t'en rendre compte, où certains évènements sont occultés au profit d'autres. C'est la loi du genre... une sorte de mémoire sélective des media.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Quand on y pense, y'a un garçon qui vient de disparaître, et le coup de boule d'une personne serait tellement plus important qu'une vie ? Je vous parie que toutes les 5secondes y'a au moins une personne qui mets un coup de boule à une autre dans le monde,  et la juste parce que c'est zidane c'est plus grave ? :hein: :hein: :hein:


Plus grave, je ne pense pas. Et bien sûr la CDM n'arrête aucune des saloperies en cours sur la planète [trafics, guerres et massacres]. Mais dans tout ça, nous sommes en plein dans le symbolique. Ce n'est pas tant le geste que ce qu'il est supposé représenter.
Effectivement, du Darfour à la Colombie, tous les jours des gens sont déplacés, torturés, violés, tués. De ce point de vue, la CDM est dérisoire, bien entendu.
Si la Colombie avait été qualifiée et avait atteint un bon niveau, peut-être cela se serait-il légèrement calmé pour un temps, avant de repartir.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Le Havre est le doyen des clubs de foot et....... de rugby !.....
> 
> 
> comme le soulignais yvos tout à l'heure, visionner les matchs et sanctionner les joueurs fautifs après coup, pourrait influer sur le comportement des joueurs...


C'est déjà en vigueur, non ? Il y a eu des joueurs sanctionnés de la sorte ces dernières années. Mais apparemment il faut convoquer la commission de discipline auparavant.
Il est clair que le Rugby est en avance, de ce point de vue [et pour l'instant, son passage au professionnalisme est plutôt réussi].


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est d&#233;j&#224; en vigueur, non ? Il y a eu des joueurs sanctionn&#233;s de la sorte ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es. Mais apparemment il faut convoquer la commission de discipline auparavant.


je ne parlais pas de coups de boules. Ceux l&#224;, on les voit g&#233;n&#233;ralement pendant le matchs, voire sur la vid&#233;o par la suite. Je parlais de tous ces comportements fatiguants de quelques joueurs qui ont tendance d'une part &#224; plonger (C.Ronaldo  ) et d'autre part, r&#233;clamer apr&#232;s aupr&#232;s de l'arbitre.
Ces joueurs sont connus, les arbitres pr&#233;par&#233;s, mais grosso modo, ils emmerdent tout le monde et perturbent le jeu.
Apr&#232;s tout, r&#233;clamer une faute pour obtenir un p&#233;no ou un coup franc, &#231;a peut changer autant la partie qu'un mauvais tacle par derri&#232;re qui est lui, syst&#232;matiquement sanctionn&#233; par un jaune, voire rouge.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tr&#232;s mode en ce moment, le retors, tr&#232;s mode.



et qui &#233;tait le stator dans l'&#233;quipe ????       


Bon d'accord, je sors


----------



## JPTK (10 Juillet 2006)

http://www.silitix.com/zizou.php

Je sais pas si on saura le fin mot de l'histoire, mais quand je regarde l'extrait je me dis que tout est possible, &#231;a fait genre :

*zidane (apr&#232;s le ceinturage) :* h&#232; tu me touches pas ok... d&#233;gage... :mouais: 
*matterazi :* ouai ouai c'est &#231;a  
*zidane (il passe en courant &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du joueur Italien) :* tu me touches encore je te transforme en pizza  
*matterazi :* ah ouai ? C'est pas le couscous plut&#244;t ta sp&#233;cialit&#233; ?? :? :mouais: 

PAM COUP DE BOULE !  


   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait vrai, filleul. J'ai plutôt l'impression du contraire : personne ce matin pour cracher à la gueule de l'équipe de France, au contraire, que des éloges "d'en être arrivé jusque là".
> 
> Je retiendrais pour ma part une manchette de journal, à Pékin (eh oui !) : Zidane est non seulement surhumain (dans le sens : joueur 'inspiré'), mais également humain, avec tout ce que cela entraine comme dérapages potentiels. Cette situation ne peut que le rendre accessible à tous, compréhensible et aimé.
> Et un témoignage sur France Inter tout à l'heure : "on lui demande d'être le meilleur sur le terrain, un génie du jeu, un modèle de fair play et de retenue, une icone. C'est un homme, et être tout cela, tout le temps, n'est pas possible".
> ...



Je plussoie, si le foutebôle me laisse froid, j'aime bien Zidane, pas tant à cause de son talent que de sa dimension humaine.

Hier soir, il à rappelé avec son coup de tête qu'il est un homme, pas un robot. Je ne sais pas ce que le joueur italien lui à dit, mais je suis sur que c'est largement aussi "impardonnable" que le coup de boule qu'il s'est pris. Pourtant, lui, il n'a pas eu de carton rouge.

Quant au côté "impardonnable", je trouve facile de jeter la pierre. Je me demande combien ils sont, ceux qui ont vu cette impardonnable paille dans son il, à ne pas voir la poutre largement plus impardonnable dans le leur ?

Quant au "quel exemple pour ses jeunes admirateurs", ben, c'est sûr, ce n'est pas idéal, mais si on leur présente sous l'angle approprié, il est possible d'en tirer une leçon profitable.

En tout état de cause, je pense que la décence oblige à attendre qu'il s'exprime sur le sujet, qu'il donne ses explications, avant de prononcer un quelconque jugement. Mais bien sûr, il est plus facile de hurler avec les loups


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Après tout, réclamer une faute pour obtenir un péno ou un coup franc, ça peut changer autant la partie qu'un mauvais tacle par derrière qui est lui, systèmatiquement sanctionné par un jaune, voire rouge.


Quand on voit le tacle de Zambrotta sur Vieira ...
D'où aussi l'impressionnante qualité de la charnière Gallas / Thuram : ils n'ont vraiment pas fait beaucoup de fautes [en plus, grand pont de Thuram sur Toni ou Iaquinta dans sa surface ... ça vaut une Panenka ...]


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2006)

vu de l'&#233;tranger tous les gens pensent que les fran&#231;ais ont mieux jou&#233;.


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juillet 2006)

Phantastik a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi la meilleure équipe c'était les allemands donc je dirai un grand bravo à Oliver Kahn qui n'a laissé passer qu'un seul but (bon ok il a joué qu'un match )et qui s'en va lui aussi en retraite .
> Mais je pense que Zidane a le droit lui aussi à un grand bravo pour son beau coup de tête qui a vengé les allemands (éliminés par les italiens)!
> Voilà.




Vive l'Allemagne!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2006)

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais &#224; la fin du match, un pote Italien m'a envoy&#233; "FORZA ITALIA"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais à la fin du match, un pote Italien m'a envoyé "FORZA ITALIA"




Moi aussi :hein:  La réponse a été rapide et peu agréable..... sur ce j'ai eu un nouveau message me disant : MAUVAISE PERDANTE !


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoie, si le fouteb&#244;le me laisse froid, j'aime bien Zidane, pas tant &#224; cause de son talent que de sa dimension humaine.
> 
> Hier soir, il &#224; rappel&#233; avec son coup de t&#234;te qu'il est un homme, pas un robot. Je ne sais pas ce que le joueur italien lui &#224; dit, mais je suis sur que c'est largement aussi "impardonnable" que le coup de boule qu'il s'est pris. Pourtant, lui, il n'a pas eu de carton rouge.
> 
> ...


 Ajoutons que c'est, finalement, une belle (?) le&#231;on de morale : tu es vilain et as donn&#233; un coup de boule, expuls&#233; tu seras. Donc : respect de l'ordre, qu'il soit juste ou non (coups pris auparavant non sanctionn&#233;s, &#233;paule endolorie, glotte de Thierry H. enfonc&#233;e par coude italique etc.) et quoi qu'il advienne.
C'est &#231;a le plus fort dans le foot : l'ordre, toujours. L'arbitre se trompe, l'arbitre siffle n'importe quoi (hein, M. Ivanov) ou l'arbitre arbitre bien : le r&#233;sultat est grav&#233; dans le marbre et ne bouge pas. Battiston doit s'en souvenir. La simple d&#233;cence e&#251;t voulu que Schumacher soit banni des terrains pour deux ans (Zidane, lui, ne jouera plus). Mais non.

Quoi, la justice italienne ne jugera les joueurs qu'apr&#232;s la coupe du monde ... qu'importe tant que l'on respecte sa r&#232;gle, aussi mal appliqu&#233;e et "injuste" soit-elle.

Le foot c'est &#231;a : c'est comme la vie. On y triche, on y est honn&#234;te, et l'arbitre a de toutes fa&#231;ons raison, sans aucun recours. Telle est sa morale. Et c'est bien pour cela que tout le monde dit que seule la victoire est belle : au foot, bien mal acquis profite !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vu de l'&#233;tranger tous les gens pensent que les fran&#231;ais ont mieux jou&#233;.



Tout le monde sait aussi qu'un tournoi, un concours, une comp&#233;tition, quels qu'ils soient, ne sont pas simplement acquis parce qu'on les m&#233;rite... Ce serait trop simple et trop pr&#233;visible. Les fran&#231;ais ont mieux jou&#233; mais la chance leur a manqu&#233; et Tr&#233;z&#233;guet a manqu&#233; son tir au but donc il a mal jou&#233; sur cette action l&#224;.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Quant aux Allemands, ils sont sans doute tr&#232;s sympathiques mais c'est un football "de puissance" un peu p&#233;nible [combien de tirs au-del&#224; des 18m dans leurs buts ?]
On pourra constater que c'est la seule &#233;quipe nordique des demis. Cela faisait longtemps que l'on n'avait pas vu une telle concentration d'&#233;quipes latines, non ?


----------



## Imaginus (10 Juillet 2006)

Arretez de le charger le Trezeguet... 
A ton avis c'est qui qui devait tirer à sa place hein ? 
Je t'aide ca commence par un Z et c'est pas Zorro... 



_De toute maniere ils ont bien joué et c'est ca que je retiens...

_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Je dirais pas bravo, ni dommage à zidane, je dirais qu'il avait des raisons peut être personnelles ...

On prend un joueur de foot, super bon, qui gagne une coupe du monde en 98. On en fait une idole, il joue à la juventus (donc il connait bien les italiens, qui dit qu'il n'avait pas une vieille histoire à régler avec eux ...) il veut prendre sa retraite .... tranquille.
Et ben non, un coup de téléphone du président, pression de toute la nation pour qu'il revienne alors qu'il avait peut être déjà préparer ses vacances ! Tous ça parceque élections, faut que les français soit de bonne humeur, "black blanc beurrre" ce serait pas mal après le coup du Kârcher ect...

Perso, j'ai l'impression qu'il a tout fait valdringuer sur ce coup de boule. L'idolatrerie + pression + insulte = pétage de plomb. J'ai l'impression qu'il nous as dit "Vous me faîtes tous chier, j'ai envie d'être tout seul ... tranquille avec mes mômes. La coupe du monde j'aurais voulu la voir à la télé."

Sinon, personne ne parle du petit ribery, qui est le joueur français, à avoir le plus de fois eut la balle entre les pieds. ça aurait été beau qu'il marque en finale, il l'aurait mérité après tous les centre quasi parfait et les passes décisives qu'il a fait durant tous le tournoi ... Et en plus il se replaçait à chaque fois, il courait de partout, sur toutes les balles !

Bravo à toute l'équipe


----------



## Imaginus (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Quant aux Allemands, ils sont sans doute très sympathiques mais c'est un football "de puissance" un peu pénible [combien de tirs au-delà des 18m dans leurs buts ?]
> On pourra constater que c'est la seule équipe nordique des demis. Cela faisait longtemps que l'on n'avait pas vu une telle concentration d'équipes latines, non ?



Maintenant que tu le dis c'est vrai que j'avais pas fait attention...
Mais bon le coup de l'equipe d'Argentine jouant comme un matin de sortie de boite...


----------



## Imaginus (10 Juillet 2006)

Ouep le Ribery c'est une sacré valeur pour l'avenir. 
Il lui manque peut etre une carrure et un touché de balle à la Zidane mais il galope comme un furieux.Lui c'est un tres bon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Arretez de le charger le Trezeguet...



Note le _"cette action *là*"_  donc je ne le charge pas, je me contente de rappeler une simple évidence


----------



## clampin (10 Juillet 2006)

Mais quel con Zidane ! Comment peut-il encore se regarder dans une glace après un geste pareil ? C'était le dernier match de sa carrière. Et voilà qu'il va tout gâcher. Quelle que soit les mots de l'italien, il aurait du se retenir. 

Car voilà, c'est bien la seule chose que l'on va retenir de lui. Un coup de tête ! Qu'il soit un sanguin, je peux le comprendre. Qu'il ne supporte pas les insultes aussi, je le comprend. D'ailleurs, personne je pense, ne peux supporter d'être insulté. Mais là, il y avait une finale de coupe du monde, son dernier match. 

Son geste est inexcusable, déplorable, le carton rouge mérité ! 

Maintenant la FIFA, n'est pas très claire. Elle dit que jamais la vidéo sera l'appuis des arbitres et c'est justement ce qu'elle a fait pour exclure Zidane. 

On a pas fini d'en parler de ce match gagné par l'Italie. Italie dont, la moitié de l'équipe va jouer en division 3 ! Même si il ne faut pas tout mélanger, le foot, le sport roi est devenu malade. Malade par l'argent. Les enjeux sont tellement énorme que tout est permis. Y compris les bassesses les plus immondes. 

Je n'ose imaginer que la provocation sur Zidane soit préméditée par les italiens. Si tel est le cas, c'est vraiment une finale à oublier et un titre bien triste pour les itatliens.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde sait aussi qu'un tournoi, un concours, une compétition, quels qu'ils soient, ne sont pas simplement acquis parce qu'on les mérite... Ce serait trop simple et trop prévisible. Les français ont mieux joué mais la chance leur a manqué et Trézéguet a manqué son tir au but donc il a mal joué sur cette action là.



sinon mackie serait déjà administrateur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> JQuant au c&#244;t&#233; "impardonnable", je trouve facile de jeter la pierre. Je me demande combien ils sont, ceux qui ont vu cette impardonnable paille dans son &#339;il, &#224; ne pas voir la poutre largement plus impardonnable dans le leur ?



tu veux parler de la presse en g&#233;n&#233;ral  



> Quant au "quel exemple pour ses jeunes admirateurs", ben, c'est s&#251;r, ce n'est pas id&#233;al, mais si on leur pr&#233;sente sous l'angle appropri&#233;, il est possible d'en tirer une le&#231;on profitable.



c'est tr&#232;s exactement ce que j'ai voulu dire hier soir  



> En tout &#233;tat de cause, je pense que la d&#233;cence oblige &#224; attendre qu'il s'exprime sur le sujet, qu'il donne ses explications, avant de prononcer un quelconque jugement. Mais bien s&#251;r, il est plus facile de hurler avec les loups



c'est &#233;galement n&#233;cessaire, nous n'avons que le "coup de boule" qui soit incontestable


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est tr&#232;s exactement ce que j'ai voulu dire hier soir



c'est tr&#232;s exactement ce que nous n'avons pas compris


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> c'est très exactement ce que nous n'avons pas compris



la paille et la poutre


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> c'est très exactement ce que nous n'avons pas compris



ah, toi aussi?

ya la vidéo pour vérifier exactement ce qui a été dit hier soir?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> (coups pris auparavant non sanctionnés, épaule endolorie, glotte de Thierry H. enfoncée par coude italique etc.)



Tu le trouves _italique_, toi, ce coude ? Moi je le vois plutôt assez *gras*, et carrément souligné


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2006)

Zidane et son coup de boule. ca me fait marrer parce qu'il a raté le nez.

Perso, je félicite Sagnol et surtout Thuram, qui a fait une coupe du monde incroyable. lui qui avait arrêté...s'est permis de stopper les meilleurs attaquants du monde. On l'a aussi vu encourager et porter cet équipe en parlant et en conseillant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

Entendu aux infos à midi : le ministre des sports est allé les voir dans les vestiaires après le match et ce srait une insulte raciste que le joueur italien aurait proféré à l'encontre de Zidane. Si c'est le cas, je pense qu'il faut sanctionner d'une façon ou d'une autre ce joueur.


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Entendu aux infos à midi : le ministre des sports est allé les voir dans les vestiaires après le match et ce srait une insulte raciste que le joueur italien aurait proféré à l'encontre de Zidane. Si c'est le cas, je pense qu'il faut sanctionner d'une façon ou d'une autre ce joueur.



"C'est pas moi, m'sieur. C'est lui qui a commencé"

Invérifiable. Point barre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Car voil&#224;, c'est bien la seule chose que l'on va retenir de lui. Un coup de t&#234;te ! Qu'il soit un sanguin, je peux le comprendre. Qu'il ne supporte pas les insultes aussi, je le comprend. D'ailleurs, personne je pense, ne peux supporter d'&#234;tre insult&#233;. Mais l&#224;, il y avait une finale de coupe du monde, son dernier match.



Alors parce que j'aime bien tourner un peu les id&#233;es dans tous les sens, imagine, ce n'est qu'une hypoth&#232;se, que le joueur italien ait souhait&#233; que la m&#232;re de Zidane, gravement malade, d&#233;c&#232;de. Sa r&#233;action montrerait quoi ? Qu'il pr&#232;f&#232;re que sa m&#232;re vive plut&#244;t que de gagner 200 000 &#8364; ? Sans doute. Maintenant, qu'il se soit dit que rien ne pouvait &#234;tre plus important qu'elle &#224; ce moment l&#224;, me semble humainement juste et naturel. Sa r&#233;action, elle, est discutable. Sur le fond, il ne peut en aucun cas pr&#232;f&#232;rer une coupe du monde ou ses co&#233;quipiers &#224; la vie d'une personne aussi proche. 
&#201;videmment, avec un minimum de calcul, il aurait pu voir les choses autrement, r&#233;agir autrement, penser &#224; ses co&#233;quipiers et aux personnes anonymes qui le regardaient. Comment aurais-tu r&#233;agi ?
Bien s&#251;r une autre chose a pu &#234;tre dite, chacun ses failles. Il est des &#234;tres dou&#233;s pour jouer avec les sentiments des autres. Harc&#232;lement moral, ou quel que soit le nom qu'on lui donne, &#231;a n'a pas sa place dans la t&#234;te d'un &#234;tre se voulant humain si cela ne fait pas partie d'un r&#244;le compos&#233;. Dans un jeu de r&#244;le chacun sait &#224; quoi il va &#234;tre confront&#233;. Nulle part il n'est dit dans les r&#232;gles du football, d&#233;trompez moi si c'est le cas, que l'insulte fait partie du jeu. En ce sens, les deux auraient d&#251; &#234;tre exclus ou aucun des deux tant qu'&#224; faire ! Une r&#233;action comme celle-ci n&#233;e forc&#233;ment d'une provocation. 

Maintenant, il faut faire confiance aux "journalistes" pour faire venir un staff de sourds parlant italien pour arriver &#224; savoir ce qui a bien pu &#234;tre dit. M&#234;me si les principaux int&#233;ress&#233;s se taisent sur la question.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Un avis sur le carton rouge


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a va &#234;tre difficile car la prise o&#249; l'on peut _voir_ ce que _dit_ Materazzi est assez lointaine.


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

Barthez n'est pas au champs Elysees avec M.Chirac et apparament il ne vient pas non plus a la concorde ....... 

Dommage qu'il ne soit pas la ....


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Un avis sur le carton rouge


C'est dommage, nous ne participerons pas à l'Euro 2008.


----------



## justme (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ...Avec ça, malheureusement, nous ne sommes pas près de revoir la France si haut avant longtemps.





			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage, nous ne participerons pas à l'Euro 2008.



ça devient de l'acharnement thérapeutique !


----------



## clampin (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors parce que j'aime bien tourner un peu les idées dans tous les sens, imagine, ce n'est qu'une hypothèse, que le joueur italien ait souhaité que la mère de Zidane, gravement malade, décède. Sa réaction montrerait quoi ? Qu'il prèfère que sa mère vive plutôt que de gagner 200 000  ? Sans doute. Maintenant, qu'il se soit dit que rien ne pouvait être plus important qu'elle à ce moment là, me semble humainement juste et naturel. Sa réaction, elle, est discutable. Sur le fond, il ne peut en aucun cas prèfèrer une coupe du monde ou ses coéquipiers à la vie d'une personne aussi proche.
> Évidemment, avec un minimum de calcul, il aurait pu voir les choses autrement, réagir autrement, penser à ses coéquipiers et aux personnes anonymes qui le regardaient. Comment aurais-tu réagi ?



Et bien, je ne sais pas comment j'aurais réagi ! Sans doute comme lui, mais pas si fort. Je serai retourner discuter avec lui, mais pas le coup de boule dans le torse. 

Qu'on soit bien clair, je n'excuse personne ! Ni Zidane, ni Materazzi dont l'acte est tout aussi discutable ! 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr une autre chose a pu être dite, chacun ses failles. Il est des êtres doués pour jouer avec les sentiments des autres. Harcèlement moral, ou quel que soit le nom qu'on lui donne, ça n'a pas sa place dans la tête d'un être se voulant humain si cela ne fait pas partie d'un rôle composé. Dans un jeu de rôle chacun sait à quoi il va être confronté. Nulle part il n'est dit dans les règles du football, détrompez moi si c'est le cas, que l'insulte fait partie du jeu. En ce sens, les deux auraient dû être exclus ou aucun des deux tant qu'à faire ! Une réaction comme celle-ci née forcément d'une provocation.



Ben là encore, je te rejoins. Materazzi a du le provoquer pour qu'il réagisse ainsi. Zidane aurai du se contrôler, il ne l'a pas fait ! 




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, il faut faire confiance aux "journalistes" pour faire venir un staff de sourds parlant italien pour arriver à savoir ce qui a bien pu être dit. Même si les principaux intéressés se taisent sur la question.



Et ils ont bien raison de ne pas s'étendre sur le sujet, c'est déjà assez désolant ainsi, et ce geste, tant de la part de l'italien que du joueur français à gâcher la fête.


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage, nous ne participerons pas &#224; l'Euro 2008.


et pourquoi donc? 

on &#233;tait pas suppos&#233;s se qualifier pour la CM2006, ni passer les tours pr&#233;liminaires...

voil&#224;, on a perdu en finale de la CM2006 aux tirs aux buts (excusez du peu: bcp d'&#233;quipes auraient souhait&#233; arriver l&#224 et on recommence notre jeu d&#233;faitiste...

d&#233;sesp&#233;rant.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> Barthez n'est pas au champs Elysees avec M.Chirac et apparament il ne vient pas non plus a la concorde .......
> 
> Dommage qu'il ne soit pas la ....


 On peut être content, il n'a craché sur personne, cette fois-ci ...


----------



## maxime.g (10 Juillet 2006)

On oublie trop vite ce qu'est Zidane je trouve.

C'est un homme qui porte presque à lui tout seul tous les espoirs d'une nation.. et il peut craquer comme tout le monde

Bravo et merci l'artiste....

Pour en prendre plein les yeux et revoir ce qu'il est


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Juillet 2006)

Vive Zidane.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi donc?
> 
> on était pas supposés se qualifier pour la CM2006, ni passer les tours préliminaires...
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas défaitiste. Simplement, quels ont été les vertèbres de la France ?
Thuram/Gallas, Makélélé/Vieira, Zidane.
Henry a été plutôt moyen (bien plus moyen qu'en club) et n'est pas capable de prendre le jeu à son compte.
Bref, les retraités s'en vont et on est dans un groupe de 6 équipes dont deux seulement se qualifient. Et il y a l'Écosse (ils sont nuls mais on ne les bat pas souvent), l'Ukraine (peut être pas mal) et l'Italie (l'Italie, quoi). Avec une équipe en reconstruction importante, c'est pas gagné. 
On se refera la santé éventuellement en Géorgie mais je ne sais pas si vous vous souvenez : jusqu'au retour de ZZ, c'était mal barré, et en plus on est assez moyen dans le jeu face aux équipes faibles (Îles Féroé, rustiques et sympathiques).
Alors mon optimisme est très très mou ...


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Alors mon optimisme est très très mou ...


Ce qui ne doit pas faire le bonheur de madame, soit dit en passant


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ne doit pas faire le bonheur de madame, soit dit en passant



c'est du T.Roland dans le texte, ça!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> On peut être content, il n'a craché sur personne, cette fois-ci ...



Alors que Bernard Lama n'a à ma connaissance jamais craché sur personne (cependant, je ne suis pas spécialiste). Pourtant, avec le nom qu'il porte, il y a avait un risque certain.   



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est du T.Roland dans le texte, ça!



Pauvre Starmac !


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> On peut &#234;tre content, il n'a crach&#233; sur personne, cette fois-ci ...




Ca arrive a tous le monde de crach&#233; quand on fait du sport ......


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est du T.Roland dans le texte, &#231;a!


En qualit&#233; de supporter de l'&#233;quipe d'Italie, ( celle qui a remport&#233; la Coupe du Monde face &#224; la France  ), je me dois de me fondre dans le paysage francophile pour &#233;viter toute agression, coup de boule...

Aussi, sournois comme tout italien qui se respecte, je me cache derri&#232;re des expressions purement fran&#231;aises.

*Cosi, nessuno vedra che sono italiano*


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> En qualité de supporter de l'équipe d'Italie, ( celle qui a remporté la Coupe du Monde face à la France  ), je me dois de me fondre dans le paysage francophile pour éviter toute agression, coup de boule...
> 
> Aussi, sournois comme tout italien qui se respecte, je me cache derrière des expressions purement françaises.
> 
> *Cosi, nessuno vedra che sono italiano*




Les meilleurs ont gagnés ........... (penalty --->chance) mdrrrr


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ne doit pas faire le bonheur de madame, soit dit en passant


Je n'utilise pas mon optimisme dans ces cas-là. Mais mon pessimisme, toujours vigoureux  !


----------



## Paradise (10 Juillet 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Vive Zidane.




Franchement l&#224; c'est flagrant ZIZOU voulait juste lui faire un gros Calins...  

 Zizou reste et restera l'un des meilleurs joueurs sur cette terre! tout simplement un dieu du foot..
on ne pourra peu &#234;tre jamais comprendre son geste, mais ne l oublions pas.. sur meilleurs footballeurs sur cette terre Zizou reste le plus calme...


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Le plus fair-play des tr&#232;s grands joueurs n'&#233;tait-il pas Pel&#233; ? Et peut-&#234;tre Cruyff (aucune id&#233;e &#224; son sujet) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2006)

Un mot sur le fameux coup de tête qui a valu à Zidane son carton rouge.

Sur le coup, son geste m'a choqué et m'a inspiré des noms d'oiseaux à son égard. 

Maintenant, j'arrive à relativiser, et je pense qu'il serait injuste de ne retenir que ce genre de dérapages dans la carrière de Zidane, qui par ailleurs aura consacré du temps et de l'argent à des causes humanitaires, ce que tout le monde ne fait tout de même pas. Et je pense que ce genre d'engagements est sincère chez lui, et qu'il ne le fait pas pour soigner son image. 

Par ailleurs, à l'occasion du fameux coup de tête, j'ai été bien placé pour voir à quel point des gens -moi y-compris- pouvaient en arriver à faire monter le ton pour n'importe quoi.  

Moi qui regarde très rarement un match, et qui ne suis supporter de rien ni de personne, il m'aura suffi de cette finale pour comprendre à quel point on pouvait en arriver à des paroles ou à des gestes regrettables pour des choses qui n'en valent vraiment, vraiment pas la peine.


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui regarde tr&#232;s rarement un match, et qui ne suis supporter de rien ni de personne, il m'aura suffi de cette finale pour comprendre &#224; quel point on pouvait en arriver &#224; des paroles ou &#224; des gestes regrettables pour des choses qui n'en valent vraiment, vraiment pas la peine.


Rassure-nous: tu n'as quand m&#234;me pas donn&#233; un coup de boule &#224; Mamyblue??


----------



## Paradise (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le plus fair-play des tr&#232;s grands joueurs n'&#233;tait-il pas Pel&#233; ? Et peut-&#234;tre Cruyff (aucune id&#233;e &#224; son sujet) ?




oui Pel&#233; "le king" mais tu vois c'est pas du tout la m&#234;me &#233;poque... et les mem m&#233;dia


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> oui Pelé "le king" mais tu vois c'est pas du tout la même époque... et les mem média




Surtout les medias .......!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> il m'aura suffi de cette finale pour comprendre &#224; quel point on pouvait en arriver &#224; des paroles ou &#224; des gestes regrettables pour des choses qui n'en valent vraiment, vraiment pas la peine.



Le probl&#232;me est le suivant : Apr&#232;s pr&#232;s de deux heures d'efforts intensif qui couronnent un mois de folie dans ce domaine, le tout sous une pression &#233;norme, disposait-il encore des ressources n&#233;cessaires pour "peser" son geste dans le court intervalle de temps qui &#224; s&#233;par&#233; la cause de la cons&#233;quence. 

Son origine ethnique et sociales aidant, il est forc&#233;ment d'une sensibilit&#233; exacerb&#233;e &#224; certains types d'insultes. en examinant les images de pr&#232;s, on le voit passer en moins de deux secondes d'un &#233;nervement l&#233;g&#232;rement teint&#233; d'amusement &#224; une hargne profonde qui se termine par le coup de boule. Du quasi r&#233;flexe. S'il est vrai que l'invective ne rabaisse que ceux qui la pratiquent, un coup port&#233; &#224; un point sensible peut faire tr&#232;s mal sur le moment, et provoquer une r&#233;action r&#233;flexe, et quand je parle d'un coup, il peut aussi bien concerner le moral que le physique.

Et pour ceux qui pr&#233;tendent que c'est impardonnable *pour lui*, je pr&#233;cise que je ne vois pas en quoi quelque chose d'impardonnable pour lui serait pardonnable pour d'autres.

Il serait, je pense, temps de focaliser notre attention sur d'autres points de cette comp&#233;tition, et laisser aux tablo&#239;ds et &#224; leurs lecteurs d&#233;c&#233;r&#233;br&#233;s (pour les tablo&#239;ds, en parler est une d&#233;marche purement commerciale, pour faire du fric, quant &#224; leurs lecteurs, je vous laisse appr&#233;cier).


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2006)

et hop


----------



## Dory (10 Juillet 2006)

Sous l'&#232;re Zidane, la France a &#233;t&#233; championne en 98 et termine vice-championne en 2006...
Combien faut il attendre pour avoir ce r&#233;sultat?

II ne faut pas oublier l'incroyable renaissance d'une &#233;quipe qui a s&#251; malgr&#233; les critiques de certains journalistes et autres , nous faire vibrer pendant tout le mondial et finir vice championne du monde,  alors que tout le monde pensait qu'elle serait &#233;limin&#233;e d&#232;s le premier tour.

Je viens de voir l'hommage qui leur a &#233;t&#233; rendu soit &#224; l'Elys&#233;e soit devant l'hotel Crillon juste r&#233;confort pour ces hommes tristes de n'avoir pas p&#251; concr&#233;tiser leur r&#234;ve soulever la coupe.

Ne dit on pas que ce n'est pas toujours la meilleure &#233;quipe qui gagne?

Merci Zizou pour ton match contre le Br&#233;sil et ton sang-froid face &#224; Buffon en tirant le p&#233;nalty...sans oublier l'ensemble de ta carri&#232;re.

Merci les Bleus


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-nous: tu n'as quand même pas donné un coup de boule à Mamyblue??


 Je lui en donne souvent!  Tous d'une belle couleur verte!  Mais pas depuis la finale, non!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et hop




Kilékon, cédungou !


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et hop


Ho non


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et hop



Mais c'est genial ....!!
mdrrr


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> oui Pelé "le king" mais tu vois c'est pas du tout la même époque... et les mem média


Oui. Mais on aurait tort de croire qu'à l'époque ça ne jouait pas du crampon sur le tibia. Pelé a subi son lot de cassage en règle, en a eu des blessures parfois graves, tout comme un joueur moderne. Il était tellement fort qu'on a voulu le briser plusieurs fois.
Reste qu'il a toujours cette image assez samba, _cool_, quoi. Et c'était beau, ce qu'il faisait (plus que Johan Cruyff).

Dans le genre, cela me rappelle l'exclusion de Maradona en 1986 (je crois). Il s'était pris des coups et des coups, à n'en plus finir. Jusqu'au moment où il craque et tout le monde le casse en disant que c'est très vilain (il faut respecter le gendarme, qui a toujours raison).
Et ce saligaud de Gentile, qui lui avait filé un coup de coude en pleine poire, écrasé les chevilles etc. n'a rien eu (pour autant que je me souvienne). Là, parfois, on trouve que c'est exagéré. Et effectivement les media sont souvent comme de vulgaires roquets qui attendent un os à ronger, qu'ils rongeront jusqu'à la moelle ou l'apparition d'un nouvel os.

Quant à notre Zizou, le coup de boule n'est qu'une anecdote négative (il en faut, parfois). Il y a ses beaux buts (contre Leverkusen  ) mais surtout les passes qui inversent le jeu, le nettoyage de ballon.

Comme a fait Henry pour Ribéry sur l'aile droite en finale, une action magnifique ou en un contrôle orienté et une accélération tout le jeu est retourné (attaque italienne/attaque française).

On devrait retenir ça, en fait. Non ?


----------



## fpoil (10 Juillet 2006)

ce n'est pas pour excuser zidane mais materazzi est un véritable poète du ballond rond, même pipo en perdrait son calme : 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4454423686791361608


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et hop




Je me fais exclure au bou de 10secondes... J'arrive pas a battre zidane, il l'a fait en 2secondes... :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et hop



T'as été plus rapide que moi!


----------



## Dory (10 Juillet 2006)

Il est siffl&#233; sur tous les stades italiens sans oublier les nombreux cartons jaunes.

Et que dire des imitations de"" macaques"" des tifosis visant certains joueurs..


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas pour excuser zidane mais materazzi est un véritable poète du ballond rond, même pipo en perdrait son calme :
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4454423686791361608


Certains ont vraiment du mal à sortir leur carton rouge !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2006)

Avec un arbitrage vidéo officiel, ce mec il ne jouerait plus un match...


----------



## fpoil (10 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Certains ont vraiment du mal à sortir leur carton rouge !



ah les derbys milanais ce n'est pas pour les âmes sensibles


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

Voilà une nouvelle provenant du quotidien anglais The Guardian, 

le litige qui s'est déroulé entre le  défenseur italien Marco Materazzi et le capitaine français  Zinedine  Zidane,qui s'est soldé par un terrible coup de tête asséné  par Zinédine  Zidane, et qui vaudra au meneur de jeu tricolore un  carton rouge,
se  serait déroulé de la sorte:

suite à une action française non  fructueuse, et alors que les italiens avaient récupéré le ballon et  avaient débuté une contre attaque, seuls quelques joueurs demeuraient  dans la surface de  réparation italienne, David Trezeguet, Gennaro  Gatuso, Zinedine  Zidane, Marco Materazzi et le gardien Gianluca  Buffon.

Zinedine Zidane était au cours de l'action précédente  très  strictement surveillé par Marco Materazzi, qui le ceinturait fermement des deux bras, et lui tiraillait le maillot...Le ballon a été  pris par Del Piero, et se trouvait déjà à ce moment au delà du milieu de  terrain. Les caméras "live" ont alors complètement déserté la scène  où le litige a eu lieu. Mais pas les caméra "Off"...

Tout au long de la rencontre, Marco Materazzi, qui était chargé de surveiller Zidane dans la surface de réparation, avait apparemment continuellement matraqué le capitaine français de paroles indélicates,voire même injurieuses, que le milieu de terrain français a  longtemps fait de négliger.

Toutefois, après cette  séquence, Zidane a signalé à Materazzi, en lui montrant la manche de son  maillot:

- "Ordinanza de tirare il costume!!" (arrete de me  tirer le maillot!!)

Déclaration à laquelle réponds  Materazzi:
- "Taciti, enculo, hai solamente cio che merite..."  (Tais toi ******, tu ne reçois que ce que tu mérites...)

- "si e cio..." (oui...c'est ça...)

C'est à ce moment que Zidane  s'éloigne quelque peu du défenseur italien, qui poursuit, dans son  dos:

- "meritate tutti ciò, voi gli enculato di musulmani,  sporchi 
terroristici" (vous méritez tous ça, vous les ******* de  musulmans,sales terroristes)

C'est alors que Zidane,  désabusé, fatigué, mentalement fragilisé,  assène un coup de tête  terrible au torse du défenseur, qui toutefois en fais des tonnes, action  qui demeure toutefois inexcusable....

Le second problème soulevé  est la question de la prise de décision  des arbitres par visionnage  vidéo...soir la fifa décide d'arbitrer un  match avec les données des  arbitres, soit elle décide de promulguer l'assistance vidéo, qui  demeure à ce jour interdite.Mais elle a toutefois été appliqué lors de  la finale de la coupe du monde. Effectivement, cette énorme
bavure du  capitaine français n'aurait pas pu passer inaperçue, mais aurait  donc du  être jugée et sanctionnée à postériori...à d'autres.

> Bravo les  italiens!!


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> ah les derbys milanais ce n'est pas pour les âmes sensibles




A m**de .Je pensais que je regardé un match de rugby


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2006)

Ah, ça, c'est pas au curling que ça arriverait...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Selon le quotidien anglais The Guardian, le litige qui s´est déroulé entre le défenseur italien Marco Materazzi et le capitaine français Zinedine Zidane,qui s´est soldé par un terrible coup de tête asséné par Zinédine Zidane, et qui vaudra au meneur de jeu tricolore un carton rouge, se serait déroulé de la sorte:

suite à une action française non fructueuse, et alors que les italiens avaient récupéré le ballon et avaient débuté une contre attaque, seuls quelques joueurs demeuraient dans la surface de réparation italienne, David Trezeguet, Gennaro Gatuso, Zinedine Zidane, Marco Materazzi et le gardien Gianluca Buffon.
Zinedine Zidane était au cours de l´action précédente très strictement surveillé par Marco Materazzi, qui le ceinturait fermement des deux
bras, et lui tiraillait le maillot...Le ballon a été pris par Del Piero, et se trouvait déjà à ce moment au delà du milieu de terrain. Les caméras
"live" ont alors complètement déserté la scène où le litige a eu lieu. Mais pas les caméra "Off"...
Tout au long de la rencontre, Marco Materazzi, qui était chargé de surveiller Zidane dans la surface de réparation, avait apparemment continuellement matraqué le capitaine français de paroles indélicates, voire même injurieuses, que le milieu de terrain français a longtemps fait de négliger.
Toutefois, après cette séquence, Zidane a signalé à Materazzi, en lui montrant la manche de son maillot:
- "Ordinanza de tirare il costume!!" (arrete de me tirer le maillot!!)
Déclaration à laquelle réponds Materazzi:
- "Taciti, enculo, hai solamente cio che merite..." (Tais toi ******, tu ne reçois que ce que tu mérites...)
- "si e cio..." (oui...c´est ça...)

C´est à ce moment que Zidane s´éloigne quelque peu du défenseur italien, qui poursuit, dans son dos:
- "meritate tutti ciò, voi gli enculato di musulmani, sporchi terroristici"
(vous méritez tous ça, vous les ******* de musulmans,sales terroristes)


C´est alors que Zidane, désabusé, fatigué, mentalement fragilisé, assène un coup de tête terrible au torse du défenseur, qui toutefois en fais des tonnes, action qui demeure toutefois inexcusable....
Le second problème soulevé est la question de la prise de décision des arbitres par visionnage vidéo...soit la fifa décide d´arbitrer un match avec les données des arbitres, soit elle décide de promulguer l´assistance vidéo, qui demeure à ce jour interdite.Mais elle a toutefois été appliqué lors de la finale de la coupe du monde. Effectivement, cette énorme bavure du capitaine français n´aurait pas pu passer inaperçue, mais
aurait donc du être jugée et sanctionnée à postériori...à d´autres.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

Dis donc Corentin, je viens de mettre cet article sur la page précédente ; il faut relire mon p'tit bonhomme


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

Je me disais aussi.Je viens de le lire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et hop



Il marche pas ton lien .


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2006)

Ah, ben j'avais pas r&#234;v&#233;...


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; une nouvelle provenant du quotidien anglais The Guardian


Ce Materazzi est un sale con, ce n'est plus &#224; prouver et gagner un match quel qu'il soit en utilisant ce genre de "technique" suffit a faire plaisir aux abrutis qui ne voient plus dans le foot un sport mais _le moyen_ d'avoir une nouvelle Ferrari et d'&#233;pouser un top model. Pour y arriver, tout est bon &#224; prendre et le jeu n'a plus aucune importance : il faut avant tout faire des coups pendables et si possible dans le dos de l'arbitre juste pour arriver a ses fins. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re perdre comme Zidane que gagner comme Materazzi.

Et je peux vous assurer que je tiendrais le m&#234;me discours si la situation &#233;tait inverse.


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

heu...il ya rien sur le site du Guardian....d'o&#249; vient le copier coller? Parce que bon...on sait rien et d'un seul coup, on connait tout avec les virgules et tout et tout...


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

Vous ne voulez pas nous mettre un lien vers l'article original ?


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2006)

Si c'est de cela qu'il s'agit, cela va bien avec le personnage attachant qu'est ce po&#232;te du ballon rond transalpin. C'est tr&#232;s vilain, ce qu'il dit. Malheureusement, dans le football italien, il y a des soucis de ce c&#244;t&#233; depuis quelques temps.


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne voulez pas nous mettre un lien vers l'article original ?


&#224; mon avis, c'est mont&#233; en &#233;pingle, recopi&#233; d'un obscur forum, voire de MacBidouille..


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2006)

Mais c'est pas aussi passionant qu'un match senior de curling :rateau:


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis, c'est monté en épingle...



En tout cas, un membre de la famille Zidane a donné une explication similaire (entendu sur France Inter). J'ignore si l'article du guardian et France Inter ont les mêmes sources ou si elles sont différentes.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne voulez pas nous mettre un lien vers l'article original ?




Bougez pas j'y retourne, c'est une copine qui vient de me le passer !


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, un membre de la famille Zidane a donné une explication similaire (entendu sur France Inter). J'ignore si l'article du guardian et France Inter ont les mêmes sources ou si elles sont différentes.




le guardian, c'est par là

tous les médias anglais annoncent savoir pourquoi il y a eu ce geste, mais aucun ne va à ce niveau de détail. De même qu'il est systématiquement répété que l'agent de Zizou ne sait rien - juste une idée vague - et que ce dernier s'exprimera plus tard, sur le sujet...alors bon...


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

De toute facon moi je crois pas a se qu'il va se dire dans les journaux.....
Ils vont encore en remettre une couche ...encore encore et encore ..... il l'a fait ,il aurait pas du


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce Materazzi est un sale con, ce n'est plus &#224; prouver et gagner un match quel qu'il soit en utilisant ce genre de "technique" suffit a faire plaisir aux abrutis qui ne voient plus dans le foot un sport mais _le moyen_ d'avoir une nouvelle Ferrari et d'&#233;pouser un top model. Pour y arriver, tout est bon &#224; prendre et le jeu n'a plus aucune importance : il faut avant tout faire des coups pendables et si possible dans le dos de l'arbitre juste pour arriver a ses fins. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re perdre comme Zidane que gagner comme Materazzi.
> 
> Et je peux vous assurer que je tiendrais le m&#234;me discours si la situation &#233;tait inverse.


Enti&#232;rement d'accord  

Et si c'est vraiment les propos qui nous ont &#233;t&#233; rapport&#233;s qui se sont &#233;chang&#233;s hier soir ben c'est 2 coups de boules et 1 dans les *ouilles qu'il m&#233;ritait ce rital, en plus gisant &#224; terre, &#224; la place de Zidane je lui aurait m&#234;me p&#233;t&#233; le ratelier &#224; coups de crampons pour lui faire fermer sa sale gueule... 

L'a &#233;t&#233; trop gentil le Zidane...  Bon y se serait fait sortir d'accord mais l'autre c'est sur une civi&#232;re m&#233;rit&#233;e qu'il serait sorti...

J'esp&#232;re qu'en plus de l'arbitrage vid&#233;o on aura la source sonore de l'&#233;pisode t&#244;t ou tard...

NAN NAN, j'suis pas en col&#232;re l&#224;, mais je crois que le sport doit rester une comp&#233;tition saine entre gens sains et Materazzi n'en est pas un...!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, un membre de la famille Zidane a donné une explication similaire (entendu sur France Inter). J'ignore si l'article du guardian et France Inter ont les mêmes sources ou si elles sont différentes.


 
Le cousin des morpions de zidane, n'a rien dit ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> NAN NAN, j'suis pas en colère là, mais je crois que le sport doit rester une compétition saine entre gens sains et Materazzi n'en est pas un...!!!



Si les paroles de Materrazi, avec les conséquences qu'elles ont eu, doivent servir à quelque chose que ce soit bien à ça : qu'on ne les entende plus jamais  ! 
Malheureusement, il fallait qu'elles s'adressent à un joueur de la renommée de Zidane, dans un match de finale de coupe du monde, pour qu'il y ait des conséquences et bien soit... Lesdites conséquences rappelleront à l'ensemble des spectateurs et acteurs de ce milieu sportif qu'il y a des règles à mettre en place et que celles existantes doivent être respectées, et vite. L'affaire espagnole, visiblement, n'a pas suffisamment servi de leçon.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord
> 
> Et si c'est vraiment les propos qui nous ont été rapportés qui se sont échangés hier soir ben c'est 2 coups de boules et 1 dans les *ouilles qu'il méritait ce rital, en plus gisant à terre, à la place de Zidane je lui aurait même pété le ratelier à coups de crampons pour lui faire fermer sa sale gueule...
> 
> ...


Hum...
Pas très sportif, ça, si ?
Et le fair-play, le respect de l'autre, toutes les "valeurs" du sport de compet dont on nous rebat les oreilles ?

Non, il aurait fallu garder son calme, marquer un second but et, ensuite, aller lui carrer la coupe dans le c** pour lui apprendre un peu la politesse et, justement, toutes les valeurs de respect de l'autre que le sport est sensé véhiculer.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si les paroles de Materrazi, avec les conséquences qu'elles ont eu, doivent servir à quelque chose que ce soit bien à ça : qu'on ne les entende plus jamais  !



Voilà, pourquoi il aurait dû lui peter les dents, comme cela il n'aurait plus parler .
Je déconne mais pas trop .


----------



## Patamach (10 Juillet 2006)

Allez pour se d&#233;tendre rien ne vaut un petit jeu d'arcade (sic)

:mouais:

Edith: abba ca marche plus, tant pis.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Allez pour se détendre rien ne vaut un petit jeu d'arcade (sic)
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> Edith: abba ca marche plus, tant pis.



C'est sensé être quoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

Toutes ces p&#233;rip&#233;ties et un bonne nuit aux prises avec un tonneau de bi&#232;re m'ont amen&#233; &#224; ces r&#233;flexions constructives:

- On devrait bailloner tous les joueurs de foot &#224; leur mont&#233;e sur le terrain
- Les poitrines des joueurs devraient &#234;tre garnies de protections
- On ne devraient plus laisser jouer des adversaires parlant la m&#234;me langue
- il ne faut plus engager des arbitres avec des couillles au cul
- il ne faut plus laisser jouer des joueurs succeptibles de provoquer des gestes racistes
- Les joueurs devraient pouvoir passer leurs nerfs sur des pushing-ball plac&#233;s en bordure de terrain
- les cameras de television devraient &#234;tre interdites sur le terrain
- les supporters devraient pouvoir descendre sur le terrain pour tabasser eux-m&#234;me l'adversaire en lieu et place de leurs idoles


:love:


----------



## Patamach (10 Juillet 2006)

Tu as oublié:

- Les supportrices présentant des poitrines avantageuses se doivent d'être nues sous peine d'une amande allant jusqu'à 5000 et 3 ans de prison ferme.

Faut savoir être dur avec les choses graves de la vie.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Ceux qui pr&#233;tendent que Zidane, parce qu'il est Zidane et qu'il &#233;tait le capitaine de l'&#233;quipe de France, avait un devoir d'exemplarit&#233; sont des cr&#233;tins. Le seul devoir d'un homme, quelle que soit la place qu'il occupe dans la soci&#233;t&#233;, est de bien faire ce qu'il a &#224; faire. Sur le jeu, Zidane est irr&#233;prochable. En tant qu'homme, son geste en r&#233;ponse &#224; une agression verbale est parfaitement compr&#233;hensible. Sur l'exemple, la violence physique a &#233;t&#233; sanctionn&#233;e comme elle devait l'&#234;tre, sans protestation de la part de celui qui l'a commise. L'idole a montr&#233;e qu'elle &#233;tait avant tout humaine, la loi a puni la vengeance car la vengeance n'est jamais juste. Fin de l'histoire.


----------



## divoli (10 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord
> 
> Et si c'est vraiment les propos qui nous ont été rapportés qui se sont échangés hier soir ben c'est 2 coups de boules et 1 dans les *ouilles qu'il méritait ce rital, en plus gisant à terre, à la place de Zidane je lui aurait même pété le ratelier à coups de crampons pour lui faire fermer sa sale gueule...
> 
> L'a été trop gentil le Zidane...  Bon y se serait fait sortir d'accord mais l'autre c'est sur une civière méritée qu'il serait sorti...



Ben dites donc... Cà, c'est de la modération du tonnerre de Dieu !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

On ne sait toujours pas ce qui s'est passé mais la dernière version est la plus probable 
Peut être même qu'il prendra cette version


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Ben dites donc... Cà, c'est de la modération du tonnerre de Dieu !!!!


Et encore, j'me retiens, moi.


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, j'me retiens, moi.


Laisse toi aller : c'est la mode.

Entre tous ces qui jouent au supporter outré, ceux qui sont sincères lorsqu'ils insultent les joueurs, un petit coup de boule de plus ou de moins, ça ne verra pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> la loi a puni la vengeance car la vengeance n'est jamais juste. Fin de l'histoire.



Mais qu'est-ce que la loi sinon une vengeance obéissant à des règles dictées par la collectivité


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas aussi passionant qu'un match senior de curling :rateau:




*CUUUUUURRRRRRLIIIIIIIIIINGGGGG
HOOOOLIGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN !!!!   *



Banissez-moi de Only-Mac !!!!!!! *












         


ps : je vais encore me r&#233;p&#234;ter, ce n'est pas parce qu'un italien est con que tous les italiens sont cons... sinon, que dire des bretons, des basques, des corses, des ch'tis-picards, des alsaciens, des franc-comtois, des berrichons, des parisiens, des marseillais, des normands, des corses, des occitans, des bourbons, des ardennais, des bourguignons, des lorrains, des corses, des parisiens, des girondins, des vend&#233;ens, des lyonnais, des septimaniens, des charentais comme Bobby, des p&#233;rigourdins ou des corses ou des picards...    :love:

pas plus cons que les portugais ou les fran&#231;ais les italiens... pas plus cons... suffit de voir comment ils votent... ya pas de quoi se vanter...      

*bises &#224; mon sale traitre de suisse super suisse pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;... (teo, &#231;a compte pas, il est demi-&#233;cr&#233;m&#233; ! )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que la loi sinon une vengeance obéissant à des règles dictées par la collectivité


Un tel point de vue ne peut déboucher que sur la dictature ou l'anarchie (qui est une autre dictature). Le républicain que je suis ne peut décemment pas l'admettre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un tel point de vue ne peut déboucher que sur la dictature ou l'anarchie (qui est une autre dictature). Le républicain que je suis ne peut décemment pas l'admettre.



Envisager les choses sous cet angle ne signifie pas pour moi non plus en tirer dereuchef matière à soutenir quelque position dictatoriale ou anarchiste  Cependant ma réflexion ne saurait fermer les yeux sur ce que ma raison se refuse à cautionner


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2006)

pourquoi faire de la m&#233;lasse dans un b&#233;cher quand on peut faire de l'alcool dans un alambic ?


----------



## ItomPomme (10 Juillet 2006)

Bin moi je dis que Zidane n'est pas parti de l'equipe de France sur un coup de tete
Sa etait murement reflechi .....


----------



## PommeQ (10 Juillet 2006)

A vrai dire ... j'espere qu'un va se mettre à parler d'autre chose car même au info ca devient trop lourd

... petite pensée pour le petit Jeremy qui s'est noyé le jour de la finale


----------



## fpoil (10 Juillet 2006)

cela va être chaud le 6 septembre, chaud  

bon materazzi ne jouera certainement pas, nesta sera de retour


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2006)

[quote='[MGZ]*bises à mon sale traitre de suisse super suisse préféré... (teo, ça compte pas, il est demi-écrémé ! )[/quote]

J'ai de lointaines origines transalpines...  *


Bisous, espèce de ****** ** ******** ** *****     :king:



* peut-être...


----------



## samoussa (10 Juillet 2006)

http://tonaz.altervista.org/zidane.html  
vaut mieux en rire


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> http://tonaz.altervista.org/zidane.html
> vaut mieux en rire



Pitin© arrêtez avec ça, c'est la seconde fois sur cette page, et la troisième fois en deux pages que vous postez ce lien !


----------



## ficelle (10 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bisous, espèce de ****** ** ******** ** *****     :king:



y'en a qui ont pris des coups de boule pour moins que ça !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> cela va &#234;tre chaud le 6 septembre, chaud
> bon materazzi ne jouera certainement pas, nesta sera de retour


Dans l'int&#233;r&#234;t des relations internationales entre ces deux pays et dans l'inter&#234;t des actionnaires du tunnel du mont blanc il vaudrait mieux interdire ce match ...


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2006)

moi je me suis fait bannir d'Only-Mac !   


par le tyran suisse Web'O !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi je me suis fait bannir d'Only-Mac !
> 
> 
> par le tyran suisse Web'O !


 
Il nostre paese campione. Viva Svizerra!!! Bravissima il nostra bella squadra! 

Weborazini


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il nostre paese campione. Viva Svizerra!!! Bravissima il nostra bella squadra!
> 
> Weborazini


Oh! le FO Q  ....   

Belgiolino


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2006)

Au fait, vous avez vu : Didier Deschamps a sign&#233; comme entraineur d'un club de troisi&#232;me division.

Et on m'a dit que Zinedine Zidane allait entrainer le club de Trincamp.

Les champions ne sont plus ce qu'ils &#233;taient...


----------



## samoussa (10 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il nostre paese campione. Viva Svizerra!!! Bravissima il nostra bella squadra!
> 
> Weborazini


"bravissima *la* *bella squadra nostra* il me semble :mouais: 
gaffe au coup de boule...chui ven&#232;re


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et on m'a dit que Zinedine Zidane allait entrainer le club de Trincamp.


Ca ne s'invente pas ... le club de Trincamp a fait d&#233;j&#224; parler de lui dans un film de Jean-Jacques Annaud avec patrick Dewaere au titre plus que *pr&#233;monitoire* ...  

http://www.commeaucinema.com/news.php3?nominfos=10722


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne s'invente pas ... le club de Trincamp a fait déjà parler de lui dans un film de Jean-Jacques Annaud avec patrick Dewaere au titre plus que *prémonitoire* ...
> 
> http://www.commeaucinema.com/news.php3?nominfos=10722


 Joli clin d'oeil cinéphile, Starmac.  Et bravo, Jo, d'avoir relevé.


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> ... petite pensée pour le petit Jeremy qui s'est noyé le jour de la finale



Ne mélangeons pas tout : ce sujet s'appelle "merci les bleus". Donc venir pour dénoncer le fait qu'au fil des posts il n'est parlé que de foot...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Je suis sûr que la France a perdu hier parce que j'ai mangé des Spaghetti Bolognese, vous pouvez m'en vouloir .


----------



## samoussa (10 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que la France a perdu hier parce que j'ai mangé des Spaghetti Bolognese, vous pouvez m'en vouloir .


coup de "boulognese"...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> coup de "boulognese"...:mouais:



Oui ils mettent même de l'huile d'olive dans leurs cheveux.


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que la France a perdu hier parce que j'ai mangé des Spaghetti Bolognese, vous pouvez m'en vouloir .


Et bien moi j'ai vraiment crû que les italiens auraient perdu par la faute de cette pancetta avalée à la mi-temps ...


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je lui en donne souvent!  Tous d'une belle couleur verte!  Mais pas depuis la finale, non!...


Et oui il m'en donne souvent et je suis toujours l&#224; bien vivante!  Par contre moi je lui ai donn&#233; un coup de boule ce soir et j'esp&#232;re qu'il est toujours l&#224;... :affraid: Et j'en profite pour le f&#233;liciter et lui dire que je suis tr&#232;s contente et fi&#232;re d'&#234;tre sa filleule :love: Il parle bien mon parrain :hein:... Il est    

Et je terminerais en disant que le coup de boule de ZIZOU n'est pas joli, joli mais n'oublions pas que c'est un grand homme qui a fait et qui a donn&#233; beaucoup dans sa vie, il ne faut pas le juger et surtout pas oublier tout ce qu'il &#224; fait avant de p&#234;ter les plombs &#224; la finale... Mais entre nous... Aurait-on autant parl&#233; de lui s'il n'y avait pas eu ce malheureux coup de boule  Zidane m&#233;rite notre respect malgr&#233; son erreur qu'il regrette j'en suis s&#251;re... Au revoir ZIZOU


----------



## katelijn (10 Juillet 2006)

Loin de moi de juger qui que se soit!
J'ai voté pour l'Italie par jeu.
Mais si Zidane a été insulté par le marajenesaiplusquoi il a eu raison de lui filer son coup de boule, faut voir comment il l'a emmerdé l'autre:mouais: 
D'ailleurs il aurait merité un coup de boule de tous les joueurs de l'équipe de France


----------



## Xman (11 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et je terminerais en disant que le coup de boule de ZIZOU n'est pas joli, joli mais n'oublions pas que c'est un grand homme qui a fait et qui a donné beaucoup dans sa vie, il ne faut pas le juger et surtout pas oublier tout ce qu'il à fait avant de pêter les plombs à la finale... Mais entre nous... Aurait-on autant parlé de lui s'il n'y avait pas eu ce malheureux coup de boule



Une histoire de coup de boule ....selectif !  

Le bien et le mal :mouais: 

c'est dur d'être un exemple....


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2006)

O&#249; est Roberta tiens?...


----------



## katelijn (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce geste débile de Zidane me choque.
> Ne pouvoir résister aux insultes même les plus cruelles et injustes à ce niveau de jeu, de salaire et d'enjeu, c'est ahurissant.
> :afraid:
> Et quel exemple : si *LUI* résoud ses problèmes comme cela, pourquoi tout le monde ne le ferait-il pas... ?
> _Et puis c'est du pain béni pour ceux à qui cette belle équipe de Black-Blancs-Beurs donnaient des boutons, je les entends ricaner d'ici._



Je n'ai pas vu le match! J'ai suivi plus au moins ... Alors sur le théme que Zidane est bien payé il prends en preums l'insulte gratuite? C'est ça? Qui l'a mis comme exemple? Toute la France, non? C' n'est pas lui qui a dit qu'il était gentil et gnagna ... c'est la France qui a décidée ...
Et puis  ... m**de ...

P.S/ j'ai voté pour l'Italie, chose que je regrette vu le coup de Mazeretimachin


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Les Images du genre ne manquent pas.


----------



## mamyblue (11 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas vu le match! J'ai suivi plus au moins ... Alors sur le théme que Zidane est bien payé il prends en preums l'insulte gratuite? C'est ça? Qui l'a mis comme exemple? Toute la France, non? C' n'est pas lui qui a dit qu'il était gentil et gnagna ... c'est la France qui a décidée ...
> Et puis ... m**de ...
> 
> P.S/ j'ai voté pour l'Italie, chose que je regrette vu le coup de Mazeretimachin


Te fache pas marraine sinon tu vas pas pouvoir dormir. Aller bonne nuit à tous :sleep:


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas vu le match! J'ai suivi plus au moins ... Alors sur le th&#233;me que Zidane est bien pay&#233; il prends en preums l'insulte gratuite? C'est &#231;a? Qui l'a mis comme exemple? Toute la France, non? C' n'est pas lui qui a dit qu'il &#233;tait gentil et gnagna ... c'est la France qui a d&#233;cid&#233;e ...
> Et puis  ... m**de ...
> 
> P.S/ j'ai vot&#233; pour l'Italie, chose que je regrette vu le coup de Mazeretimachin


Vous n'allez jamais au foot ou quoi?
Ne me dites pas que les insultes et les agressions verbales ne se produisent jamais dans un match et que c'est dans ce match-ci qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; la plus violente!! 
Alors une insulte de plus ou de moins ne pouvait pas conduire &#224; un tel geste ... je suis r&#233;volt&#233; par l'indulgence que beaucoups accordent &#224; Zidane ... 

L'homme est certes magnifique sportivement , magnifique dans ces actions humanitaires mais doit &#234;tre interieurement un violent r&#233;fr&#233;n&#233; ...


----------



## katelijn (11 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Te fache pas marraine sinon tu vas pas pouvoir dormir. Aller bonne nuit à tous :sleep:



Ne t'inquiete pas petite  
Je ne supporte pas ceux qui hurlent au loup! Trop facile:mouais: 

P.S./ Roberto, ce n'est pas une attaque contre toi


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2006)

Materazzi grand d&#233;fenseur devant l'&#233;ternel !

(dsl si double post...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKGcUr0S-FU


----------



## katelijn (11 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'allez jamais au foot ou quoi?
> Ne me dites pas que les insultes et les agressions verbales ne se produisent jamais dans un match et que c'est dans ce match-ci qu'elle a été la plus violente!!
> Alors une insulte de plus ou de moins ne pouvait pas conduire à un tel geste ... je suis révolté par l'indulgence qu'on accorde à Zidane ...
> 
> L'homme est certes magnifique sportivement , magnifique dans ces actions humanitaires mais doit être interieurement un violent réfréné ...



Non , mais tu racontes quoi là?
Non, je ne vais jamais au foot, et je m'en fout comme de l'an deux.
J'ai suivi a travers MacGe ... Attends .. tu oses dire que certains ont ête indulgents avec Zidane? Mais tu racontes quoi là? L'autre mazaratti il  c'est pris un coup de boule dans la tronche bien mérité.


----------



## katelijn (11 Juillet 2006)

touba a dit:
			
		

> Materazzi grand défenseur devant l'éternel !
> 
> (dsl si double post...)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKGcUr0S-FU



Vaya hijo de puta


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous lirai enti&#232;rement demain...
> Le titre de ce sujet me parait tellement &#233;trange.
> 
> Je d&#233;barque d'une autre plan&#232;te, j'&#233;tais occup&#233; depuis dimanche dans une zone o&#249; on captait m&#234;me pas France Info, et j'ai appris ce matin, compl&#232;tement ahuri, ce qui s'&#233;tait pass&#233; hier soir.
> ...


un peu n'importe quoi tout &#231;a... Zidane a tout simplement d&#233;montr&#233; qu'il &#233;tait un &#234;tre humain simple, ce qu'il a toujours revendiqu&#233; ! nous l'avons mis tout en haut comme un demi dieu (ne dites pas le contraire fran&#231;ais !) et lui, prouve qu'il n'en est rien, c'est un gars de la Catalane &#224; Marseille... qui, certes, joue merveilleusement bien au foot.

Cet incident prouve qu'il ne pensait pas du tout &#224; sa _"belle sortie, son dernier match, son jubil&#233;, sa finale &#224; lui..." _pendant le match, il s'est mis au service de l'&#233;quipe, comme toujours... 
il a eu un geste de grande classe lors de son penalty, il a eu un geste malheureux en fin de match, c'est Zidane en chair et en os !

Merci !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu racontes quoi là? L'autre mazaratti il  c'est pris un coup de boule dans la tronche bien mérité.


Et Zidane une carte rouge bien méritée .. tu vois bien qu'on se rejoint ..


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais on parle d'un sport qui dépasse l'audience des licenciés de la fédération, là, pas d'aviron ni de curling : Zidane va au delà du foot, il me semble !!
> 
> 
> Il est *là* le problème !





Ton post précédent illustre ce que je dis dans ta citation.
Tu n'a rien à foutre du foot et tu te permets de juger et raconter n'importe quoi.


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Vaya hijo de puta



euh...? à Qui tu parles ? :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> _Mais le postulat de départ de ce sujet est volontairement provocateur et étonnament  primaire  de la part de Macmarco : *"Merd' aux cons !"*, sous-entendu : ceux et celles qui ne pensent pas comme je le dis haut et fort, pas la peine d'intervenir.
> Ça donne envie de donner son avis même s'il ne cadre pas.
> _




Ton interpétation est plutôt primaire.
Evite de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et je ne m'intéresse pas au vélo pourtant c'est bizarre je me permets de "juger" qu'il est déplorable que les athlètes de ce sport se dopent pour engranger les victoires et tenir des moyennes surhumaines.
> 
> 
> *Tu fais des amalgames indignes de toi.*
> ...







Et si tu le lisais, ce sujet ?


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> R&#233;sister &#224; la provocation me semble le b-a-ba &#224; ce niveau-l&#224;.
> Quand je me fais insulter par un &#233;l&#232;ve &#224; qui on a refus&#233; le passage en classe sup&#233;rieure je lui colle pas une droite.


on devrait presque... (je dis presque pour pas "_scandaliser_" tout le monde)


----------



## katelijn (11 Juillet 2006)

touba a dit:
			
		

> euh...? &#224; Qui tu parles ? :mouais:



 A personne!  
je parlais de matamachinbidule... 
C'est vrai que je me rappelle plus et c'est pas la peine de le recherchez


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

Quand meme...c'est le comble!
bien sur on est en france et bien sur les m&#233;dias  zidanolatres (sfr, orange , adidas, tf1, canal +) vont pas &#233;piloguer sur &#231;a...apres nous avoir expliqu&#233; a grands coups de millions de pubs que zidane c'etait un type bien, un gentil papa qui aime sa famille et ses enfants il serait de tres mauvais alloi qu'on nous montre en image le long passif de zidane et la litanie de carton rouge qui a jonch&#233; sa carriere de footballeur.
Oubli&#233; le zidane coup'd'boule, qui met un grand coup de tete a marcel dessailly aux girondins de bordeaux, qui ressort en pissant le sang, oubli&#233; le coup d'boule a un d&#233;fenseur allemand quand il jouait a la juve, oubli&#233; l'essuyage sur un joueur arabe a la coupe du monde 98....oubli&#233; tout &#231;a: ca n'a jamais exist&#233;, et d'ailleurs, vous ne vererz pas les images.
Bien sur, materazzi est un m&#233;chant rital , raciste, forc&#233;ment, et meme si ce dernier se d&#233;fend en disant que zidane l'a provoqu&#233;, on se bouche les oreilles, on veut pas entendre, on invente n'importe quoi..bref, on gache la victoire m&#233;rit&#233;e des italiens ( une victoire au p&#233;nauds, c'est indiscutable, point barre) et apres on va faire les guignols avec des ballons blancs pour plus de fair play dans le sport et pour la paix dans le monde... Bref, on est plus tres loin du fanatisme d'un , ou d'une...hooligan de base...et du dernier ridicule ,aussi.
Si chaque joueur se comportait comme zidane, avec toutes les insultes et les provoques qui fusent au cours d'un match lambda , ca serait plus du foot, mais de la boxe.
Ceux qui le d&#233;fendent doivent en etre conscient.
Pour moi qui suit pas supporter pour un sou, je d&#233;fend le beau jeu et point barre...rien a foutre que ce soit le br&#233;sil, le togo ou la france qui gagne...tant qu'il y'a la maniere.
Henry, Platini, Maradonna, van basten, Pel&#233; ont jamais pris de rouges pour des actions pareilles. Sans doute qu'ils sont un peu plus 'intelligents' que lui...qu'ils ont un peu plus de  classe aussi...


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

touba a dit:
			
		

> un peu n'importe quoi tout &#231;a... Zidane a tout simplement d&#233;montr&#233; qu'il &#233;tait un &#234;tre humain simple, ce qu'il a toujours revendiqu&#233; ! nous l'avons mis tout en haut comme un demi dieu (ne dites pas le contraire fran&#231;ais !) et lui, prouve qu'il n'en est rien, c'est un gars de la Catalane &#224; Marseille... qui, certes, joue merveilleusement bien au foot.
> 
> Cet incident prouve qu'il ne pensait pas du tout &#224; sa _"belle sortie, son dernier match, son jubil&#233;, sa finale &#224; lui..." _pendant le match, il s'est mis au service de l'&#233;quipe, comme toujours...
> il a eu un geste de grande classe lors de son penalty, il a eu un geste malheureux en fin de match, c'est Zidane en chair et en os !
> ...


 c'est pas vrai ce que tu dis, c'est l'un des pires gestes qu'on ai vu en coupe du monde, a fortiori , en finale, de m&#233;moire d'amateur. Une coupe du monde, ca sert a feter le football, &#224; promotionner le fair play et le beau jeu, dans l'esprit. CHapeau bas la france! Meme de rossi l'italien avec son m&#233;chant coup de coude doit se r&#233;jouir qu'on oublie un peu sa pietre performance contre l'australie.
si c'est si humain, comme tu le dis, pourquoi y'a que zidane qui a ce tres haut niveau se comettent dans ce genre de forfaiture?
c'est bien gentil de vouloir l'excuser mais bon...y'a des limites &#224; la mansu&#233;tude, surtout que c'est pas la premiere fois que ca lui arrive.
T'imagine que peut etre des millions de gens ne retiendront que &#231;a de zidane dans trois quatre g&#233;n&#233;rations?...-ah ouais zidane, celui qu'avait mis un coup de boule &#224; un mec en finale de coupe du monde...?


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2006)

Lisez donc l'interview de Jacques Santini.

http://www.lequipe.com/Football/20060710_132025Dev.html

Les deux derniers paragraphes sont d'une grande lucidit&#233;.


----------



## samoussa (11 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Henry, Platini, Maradonna, van basten, Pelé ont jamais pris de rouges pour des actions pareilles. Sans doute qu'ils sont un peu plus 'intelligents' que lui...qu'ils ont un peu plus de  classe aussi...


maradonna qui a marqué de la main, c'est lui dont tu parles? :mouais:  Ah ouais la classe


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> maradonna qui a marqué de la main, c'est lui dont tu parles? :mouais:  Ah ouais la classe


Lui au moins ce n'est que le ballon qu'il a tapé ...


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, quand je vois tous les conna*** qui insultent zidane, sans penser que c'est peut-être aussi pas mal grâce à lui que la France est allée en finale, y'a qu'a voir le sondage que j'avait fait, 56% de personne qui pensaient que la France irait même pas en 8ème...
> .



Ils auraient surement été en finale sans zidane; ils ont pas eu besoin de lui pour battre le togo, match clé dans leur parcours de coupe du monde, match ou ils sortent la tete de l'eau, et premiere victoire .
La france a les meilleurs joueurs des championnats européen, trezeguet et henry, une défense en béton, Zidane est pas indispensable. 
Simplement , la presse et ses sponsors voulaient absolument que zidane revienne en bleu, alors, domenech, qui voulait rebatir un effectif sans lui, autour de henry, comme a arsenal,  au début, rapellons le quand meme, a du se plier aux exigences de la mass media.
Henry n'a d'ailleurs jamais tres bien encaissé le coup de son 'retour'...d'ou l'entente plutot froide entre les deux.


----------



## samoussa (11 Juillet 2006)

Moi j'aimerais bien entendre cantonna parler de tout ça. Lui qui avait eu quelques fameux coups de sang


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Oublié le zidane coup'd'boule, qui met un grand coup de tete a marcel dessailly aux girondins de bordeaux, qui ressort en pissant le sang, oublié le coup d'boule a un défenseur allemand quand il jouait a la juve, oublié l'essuyage sur un joueur arabe a la coupe du monde 98....oublié tout ça: ca n'a jamais existé, et d'ailleurs, vous ne vererz pas les images
> 
> Bien sur, materazzi est un méchant rital , raciste, forcément, et meme si ce dernier se défend en disant que zidane l'a provoqué, on se bouche les oreilles, on veut pas entendre, on invente n'importe quoi..


Tout à fait ... on ne verra jamais une video du passé peu reluisant de Zidane rassemblé à la manière de celle de Materazzi qui circule sur internet ... 

A ce propos, on pourrait être drôlement effrayé si une video pareille etait réalisée pour TOUS les joueurs de "haut niveau" de ce mundial
Comme quoi la puissance des images manipule facilement la plupart d'entre nous

Dernière chose ... arrêtez de phantasmer ... le football n'est pas un sport gentil ... il est devenu d'une violence physique inouïe et c'est pareil pour les altercations verbales qui s'y prononcent!! ... et c'est *LA* que se situe le vrai problème


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Le pire c'est qu'en revoyant les images, ce n'est même pas un coup de boule.
Un vrai coup de boule, tu dois d'abord mettre ta tête en arrière pour la balancer en avant pour que cela ait de la puissance.
Là je croyais qu'il voulait plutôt lui parler face à face, mais l'autre est tomber comme une brèle.


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> maradonna qui a marqué de la main, c'est lui dont tu parles? :mouais:  Ah ouais la classe



ouais maradonna , il avait la classe...carrément, j'ai revu un dvd avec ses plus belles actions, j'peux te dire que c'était autre chose que les passements de jambes de zidane.incomparable.J'te conseille une petite retrospective, tu verras...et pis surtout, il se comportait pas sur le terrain comme un hooligan, c'est déja pas mal.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ouais maradonna , il avait la classe...carrément, j'ai revu un dvd avec ses plus belles actions, j'peux te dire que c'était autre chose que les passements de jambes de zidane.incomparable.J'te conseille une petite retrospective, tu verras...et pis surtout, il se comportait pas sur le terrain comme un hooligan, c'est déja pas mal.



Laisse tomber tu t'enfonces, le seul hooligan que je vois c'est Materazzi.
Le hooliganisme c'est aussi dans les paroles.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber tu t'enfonces, le seul hooligan que je vois c'est Materazzi.
> Le hooliganisme c'est aussi dans les paroles.


Je parie que tu as regardé une certaine video qui circule ... je trouve que tu es drôlement influençable ... imagine la même pour TOUTES les stars du mundial!! et tu ne dirais plus cela


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je parie que tu as regardé une certaine video qui circule ... je trouve que tu es drôlement influençable ... imagine la même pour TOUTES les stars du mundial!! et tu ne dirais plus cela



Influençable non mais je crois que les gestes sont assez explicites.
En plus je dis ça en objectivité vu que je suis belge et que je n'étais pas vraiment pour l'une ou l'autre équipe.


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2006)

Ah, bien, cela d&#233;marre en trombe ce matin.

C'est de foot que vous parlez ?

ps : continuez avec ichat, vous aurez le plaisir de vous entendre vous dire des m&#233;chancet&#233;s, et vous nous les &#233;pargnerez.

Bonne journ&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah, bien, cela démarre en trombe ce matin.
> 
> C'est de foot que vous parlez ?
> 
> ...



Des méchancetés, où ça ?
Il faut arrêter de monter sur ses grands chevaux dès que nous avons des idées qui divergent.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est de foot que vous parlez ?


Allez si vous voulez passer le reste de vos vacances avec une image positive du foot et du football fran&#231;ais en particulier laissez tomber la t&#233;l&#233; ... et achetez-vous un de ces beaux livres!!

http://www.arte-tv.com/fr/connaissa...e_20foot_20sur_20ARTE/942730,CmC=1085022.html


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Des méchancetés, où ça ?
> Il faut arrêter de monter sur ses grands chevaux dès que nous avons des idées qui divergent.


Ajoutez des arguments à vos discours ou attendez la réaction des intéressés (prévue dans quelques jours).

Salut.

ps : si en effet, il suffit d'une vidéo pour faire d'un homme un saint ou un démon, eh bien   :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ouais maradonna , il avait la classe...carrément, j'ai revu un dvd avec ses plus belles actions, j'peux te dire que c'était autre chose que les passements de jambes de zidane.incomparable.J'te conseille une petite retrospective, tu verras...et pis surtout, il se comportait pas sur le terrain comme un hooligan, c'est déja pas mal.



Ben, c'est logique, quand on se livre aux traffics auxquels il se livrait, on la joue "profil bas" de ce point de vue ! 

Maradonna utilisait le pognon qu'il gagnait au foot à en gagner encore plus dans divers traffics pas reluisants, je crois que je préfère encore le hooliganisme à ce genre de comportement.

Quant à son talent, à l'âge qu'a Zidane aujourd'hui, il n'aurait même pas pu courir une longueur de terrain sans se choper un infarctus, tellement il était fini, alors laisse tomber, comme contre exemple, tu es, comme d'habitude, complètement à côté de la plaque.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Allez si vous voulez passer le reste de vos vacances avec une image positive du foot et du football français en particulier laissez tomber la télé ... et achetez-vous un de ces beaux livres!!
> 
> http://www.arte-tv.com/fr/connaissa...e_20foot_20sur_20ARTE/942730,CmC=1085022.html


Et rappellez-vous surtout que derrière tout cela il y a surtout *CELA*

"Ils sont vingt-quatre à tenir les rênes des finances du football, le sport le plus populaire de la planète... Ce sont les membres du comité exécutif de la toute-puissante FIFA, qui gèrent plusieurs centaines de millions de dollars par an, dont une bonne partie en liquide, dans *l'opacité la plus totale*

Préface du livre:
Carton rouge ! : Les dessous troublants de la FIFA
de Andrew Jennings
Presses de la Cité 2006
ISBN : 225806841X

*Alors à coté de cela le reste fait plutôt sourire ...*
.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Lisez donc l'interview de Jacques Santini.
> 
> http://www.lequipe.com/Football/20060710_132025Dev.html
> 
> Les deux derniers paragraphes sont d'une grande lucidité.



tu as raison, les 2 derniers paragraphes illustrent très bien la situation. 

Merci en tous les cas auX bleus et à leur volonté.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est logique, quand on se livre aux traffics auxquels il se livrait, on la joue "profil bas" de ce point de vue !
> 
> Maradonna utilisait le pognon qu'il gagnait au foot à en gagner encore plus dans divers traffics pas reluisants, je crois que je préfère encore le hooliganisme à ce genre de comportement.
> 
> Quant à son talent, à l'âge qu'a Zidane aujourd'hui, il n'aurait même pas pu courir une longueur de terrain sans se choper un infarctus, tellement il était fini, alors laisse tomber, comme contre exemple, tu es, comme d'habitude, complètement à côté de la plaque.



Il paraît même qu'il avait été interdit de stade car, dès qu'il voyait une ligne blanche, il ne pouvait pas s'empêcher de se précipiter ventre à terre pour la sniffer. C'était plus possible.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est logique, quand on se livre aux traffics auxquels il se livrait, on la joue "profil bas" de ce point de vue !
> 
> Maradonna utilisait le pognon qu'il gagnait au foot à en gagner encore plus dans divers traffics pas reluisants, je crois que je préfère encore le hooliganisme à ce genre de comportement.
> 
> Quant à son talent, à l'âge qu'a Zidane aujourd'hui, il n'aurait même pas pu courir une longueur de terrain sans se choper un infarctus, tellement il était fini, alors laisse tomber, comme contre exemple, tu es, comme d'habitude, complètement à côté de la plaque.




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est logique, quand on se livre aux traffics auxquels il se livrait, on la joue "profil bas" de ce point de vue !
> 
> Maradonna utilisait le pognon qu'il gagnait au foot &#224; en gagner encore plus dans divers traffics pas reluisants, je crois que je pr&#233;f&#232;re encore le hooliganisme &#224; ce genre de comportement.
> 
> Quant &#224; son talent, &#224; l'&#226;ge qu'a Zidane aujourd'hui, il n'aurait m&#234;me pas pu courir une longueur de terrain sans se choper un infarctus, tellement il &#233;tait fini, alors laisse tomber, comme contre exemple, tu es, comme d'habitude, compl&#232;tement &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque.


j'en ai autant a ton endroit.
maradonna a fini cam&#233; et bouffi, mais moi je me cantonne au terrain, au jeu.pas toi.tu fais dans la pipeulerie.mais si t'aime pas maradonnoa, on peut a la limite parler de van basten, de platini, de pel&#233; et catera...eux non plus c'&#233;tait pas des hooligans.
Restons dans le domaine du foot, du terrain, du jeu.
apres, y'a des livres qui sont sorti recemment qui parlent du buziness du foot, notamment un, d'un  journaliste sportif assez autoris&#233; dans le milieux du football, qui montre la face cach&#233;e d'un milieu assez crapuleux,  qu'on nous aseptise en permanence: l'emprise de francis le belge sur l'OM au temps de tapie et du milieux corso-marseillais actuellement, d'un bar a hotesse ou l'&#233;quipe de france a ses habitudes &#224; Paris, d'une ex star de la t&#233;l&#233; r&#233;alit&#233; frapp&#233;e par les proches d'un joueur de l'&#233;quipe de france, de prostitu&#233;es qui viennent en camion frigorifique a clairefontaine et qui repartent par les bois , de tout un tas d'histoires de cocufiages chez ceux qu'on aime nous pr&#233;senter comme de bons peres de famille, avec leur &#233;pouses en car, derriere eux, de rumeurs de dopages aussi, y compris concernant des joueurs de l'&#233;quipe de france et caetera .Bref, pour moi &#231;a c'est de la pipeulerie, aussi.
j'parle du terrain, pas de ce qu'il y a autour, car pour maradonna comme pour l'&#233;quipe de france, je ne doute pas que c'est assez naus&#233;eux.
Cantonne toi au terrain, sinon, tu vas toi aussi etre a cot&#233; de la plaque m'est avis.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai autant a ton endroit.
> maradonna a fini camé et bouffi, mais moi je me cantonne au terrain, au jeu.pas toi.tu fais dans la pipeulerie.mais si t'aime pas maradonnoa, on peut a la limite parler de van basten, de platini, de pelé et catera...eux non plus c'était pas des hooligans.
> Restons dans le domaine du foot, du terrain, du jeu.
> apres, y'a des livres qui sont sorti recemment qui parlent du buziness du foot, notamment un, d'un  journaliste sportif assez autorisé dans le milieux du football, qui montre la face cachée d'un milieu assez crapuleux,  qu'on nous aseptise en permanence: l'emprise de francis le belge sur l'OM au temps de tapie, d'un bar a hotesse ou l'équipe de france a ses habitudes à Paris, d'une ex star de la télé réalité frappée par les proches d'un joueur de l'équipe de france, de prostituées qui viennent en camion frigorifique a clairefontaine et qui repartent par les bois , de tout un tas d'histoires de cocufiages chez ceux qu'on aime nous présenter comme de bons peres de famille, avec leur épouses en car, derriere eux, de rumeurs de dopages aussi, y compris concernant des joueurs de l'équipe de france et caetera .Bref, pour moi ça c'est de la pipeulerie, aussi.
> ...



100% d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît même qu'il avait été interdit de stade car, dès qu'il voyait une ligne blanche, il ne pouvait pas s'empêcher de se précipiter ventre à terre pour la sniffer. C'était plus possible.



Tu imagines, si il fumait de l'herbe ? .


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2006)

Une petite hypoth&#232;se irr&#233;aliste, si on montre la s&#233;quence en entier (avec l'expulsion) m&#234;me sans le son, un m&#244;me de 5 ans va pas comprendre que si on fait le vilain ben on se fait gicler, dupond ou zidane ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Ah Reinesman et ses coups de boules rouges .


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une petite hypoth&#232;se irr&#233;aliste, si on montre la s&#233;quence en entier (avec l'expulsion) m&#234;me sans le son, un m&#244;me de 5 ans va pas comprendre que si on fait le vilain ben on se fait gicler, dupond ou zidane ?


Irr&#233;aliste en effet ... le m&#244;me de 5ans &#233;tait au lit &#224; cette heure-l&#224; et Zidane n'a pas boul&#233; c'est Materazzi,surpris, qui a gliss&#233;  ... les crampons Nike ne sont plus ce qu'ils &#233;taient ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai autant a ton endroit.
> maradonna a fini cam&#233; et bouffi, mais moi je me cantonne au terrain, au jeu.pas toi.tu fais dans la pipeulerie.mais si t'aime pas maradonnoa, on peut a la limite parler de van basten, de platini, de pel&#233; et catera...eux non plus c'&#233;tait pas des hooligans.
> 
> ...
> ...



Non non, on ne peut pas se cantonner au terrain, sinon, c'est du championnat de foot des robots qu'il va falloir discuter.

Les joueurs sont des hommes. Comme je l'indiquait plus haut, si je reconnais son talent de footballeur, ce n'est pas lui qui me rend Zidane sympatique, le foot, je n'en ai rien &#224; battre, tout du moins, regarder les autres y jouer. Par contre, l'homme sous le joueur m'int&#233;resse.

Quant &#224; parler de hooliganisme, tu utilise l&#224; des termes dont tu ignore jusqu'&#224; la signification. Le seul comportement de hooligan qu'il y ait eu sur le terrain dimanche soir, c'&#233;tait celui de Materazzi, pas celui de Zidane. Un hooligan vient dans le seul but de provoquer, de chercher la confrontation. Ce comportement, c'&#233;tait bien celui de Materazzi, pas celui de Zidane, qui apr&#232;s pr&#232;s de deux heures d'efforts et de pression, &#224; fini par craquer et c&#233;der &#224; une provocation plus violente que les autres, qui duraient quasiment depuis la premi&#232;re minute du match.

Je n'approuve pas, bien s&#251;r la r&#233;ponse de Zidane &#224; cette provocation, mais je peux la comprendre, et surtout la pardonner, consid&#233;rant que la sanction justifi&#233;e qu'il a subi "paie sa dette". Par contre, ce que je trouve regrettable, c'est que des comportements d'anti jeu syst&#233;matiques comme celui de Materazzi ne soient pas sanctionn&#233;s, ne serait-ce qu'&#224; post&#233;riori. C'est ce type, qui n'avait rien &#224; faire dans une finale de championnat du monde, ou alors, il va falloir inclure la guerre psychologique dans les r&#232;gles du foot. On se dirigera alors dans une &#233;volution style "rollerball".


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, l'homme sous le joueur m'int&#233;resse.


Ca me rappelle tout d'un coup un certain Bill Clinton est son dessous de table ... 
Tristes mesquineries que ces liens entre la vie priv&#233;e et la vie publique ... on se croirait au pays des "cow-boys"


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... pas celui de Zidane, qui apr&#232;s pr&#232;s de deux heures d'efforts et de pression, &#224; fini par craquer et c&#233;der &#224; une provocation plus violente que les autres, qui duraient quasiment depuis la premi&#232;re minute du match.



Pure supposition.
Qui peut nous assurer que cela a &#233;t&#233; le cas ?
Qui peut nous assurer que Zidane lui m&#234;me n'a pas jou&#233; au jeu de la provocation ?
Pourquoi, dans une partie avec un tel enjeu, n'aurait-il pas lui aussi abreuv&#233; les joueurs de l'&#233;quipe adverse de quelques grossi&#232;ret&#233;s bien senties dont il n'aura pas manqu&#233; d'enrichir son vocabulaire en tant d'ann&#233;es de carri&#232;re ?



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'approuve pas, bien s&#251;r la r&#233;ponse de Zidane &#224; cette provocation, mais je peux la comprendre, et surtout la pardonner, consid&#233;rant que la sanction justifi&#233;e qu'il a subi "paie sa dette". Par contre, ce que je trouve regrettable, c'est que des comportements d'anti jeu syst&#233;matiques comme celui de Materazzi ne soient pas sanctionn&#233;s, ne serait-ce qu'&#224; post&#233;riori.



M&#234;me commentaire.



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> JC'est ce type, qui n'avait rien &#224; faire dans une finale de championnat du monde, ou alors, il va falloir inclure la guerre psychologique dans les r&#232;gles du foot. On se dirigera alors dans une &#233;volution style "rollerball".



Et les petits oiseaux se b&#233;cotaient en sifflotant...


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une petite hypothèse irréaliste, si on montre la séquence en entier (avec l'expulsion) même sans le son, un môme de 5 ans va pas comprendre que si on fait le vilain ben on se fait gicler, dupond ou zidane ?


C'est ce que je disais plus haut : c'est là que c'est moral [que l'on soit ou non d'accord avec cette morale-là].
Ce qui me tracasse dans cette histoire est que les Italiens ont commencé le match d'une façon assez agressive. Je n'ai pas l'impression que les joueurs français aient répondu de la même manière, non ?
Toujours est-il que je préfère que Zidane soit exclus, même si c'est grâce à un arbitrage vidéo officieux. Mais que je trouve navrant que Cannavaro et Zambrotta ne le soient pas, par le même biais. En clair (et ce n'est pas nouveau), il est autorisé, jusqu'à un certain point, de casser l'adversaire, mais EN AUCUN CAS, il n'est possible de se faire justice soi-même.
C'est en cela que le foot ressemble à la vie réelle : certains continuent à passer entre les mailles du filet judiciaire (plus ou moins lâches, les mailles) et il n'est pas possible de rendre la justice soi-même quand la justice défaille. C'est la civilisation contre l'anarchie ? [je me garde bien de trancher].

Pour répondre à Reineman sur un point : que tu n'aimes pas Zidane (le joueur) ou que tu trouves son jeu inintéressant, c'est une chose. Une autre est de considérer lucidement les problèmes du foot italien depuis plusieurs années (idem pour les footballs espagnol et néerlandais) sur le sujet du racisme, avec le cas de la Lazio en fil brun ... Et ce n'est pas le coup de tête de ZZ sur Materazzi qui change le cas de ce joueur, qui est en général plutôt une brute : Cannavaro, Baresi et autres défenseurs centraux italiens sont bien plus capables de nuire sans se faire remarquer


----------



## Lila (11 Juillet 2006)

....Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; *ZIDANE*

... v.Bull....

...bon la coupe du monde c'est fini ...pour 4 ans .....
...on va la refaire pendant 4 ans ?
....allez zou en vacances...le 6 Septembre il y a des champions du monde de 3 &#232;me division &#224; tordre en phase &#233;liminatoire de la coupe d'Europe 2008..non ?

..&#231;a serait la plus belle fa&#231;on de montrer que ces italiens sont des gros nases, truqueurs, menteurs, avec un esprit de merde....

ALLEZ LES BLEUS


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à *ZIDANE*
> 
> ... v.Bull....
> 
> ...



A mon humble avis, ça va continuer à discuter dans les chaumières tant que nous n'aurons pas quelques explications de l'intéressé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pure supposition.
> Qui peut nous assurer que cela a &#233;t&#233; le cas ?
> Qui peut nous assurer que Zidane lui m&#234;me n'a pas jou&#233; au jeu de la provocation ?
> Pourquoi, dans une partie avec un tel enjeu, n'aurait-il pas lui aussi abreuv&#233; les joueurs de l'&#233;quipe adverse de quelques grossi&#232;ret&#233;s bien senties dont il n'aura pas manqu&#233; d'enrichir son vocabulaire en tant d'ann&#233;es de carri&#232;re ?



Si tu regarde bien les images, tu aura la r&#233;ponse, qui "ceinture" Zidane par derri&#232;re afin de l'emp&#234;cher de se d&#233;placer, alors m&#234;me que le ballon n'est pas dans la zone, qui, tout au long du match &#224; provoqu&#233; des coups d'&#339;il exc&#233;d&#233;s. 

Quant tu vois Zidane partir un peu goguenard, puis d'un seul coup, sembler devenir instantan&#233;ment enrag&#233;, tu te dis qu'il a du entendre un truc salement m&#233;chant. Au vu des ant&#233;c&#233;dents des deux protagonistes de l'affaire, le doute n'est pas trop permis.

Si le comportement de Zidane &#233;tait celui que tu d&#233;cris, je ne pense pas qu'il aurait un tel respect de la part de ses honorables adversaires. Vois ce que les joueurs espagnols, br&#233;siliens et m&#234;me portugais pensent et disent de lui, s'il les insultait comme tu semble le supposer, je ne crois pas qu'ils diraient la m&#234;me chose. En tout cas, je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais vu une image de Zidane retenant un joueur par le maillot, dans une phase de jeu, alors, hors phase de jeu ... 

Et pour son "historique" de cartons rouges, ils sanctionnent tous des "exercices de repr&#233;sailles", jamais des actions d'anti jeu. Je ne pense pas que Materazzi puisse en dire autant.


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si le comportement de Zidane était celui que tu décris, je ne pense pas qu'il aurait un tel respect de la part de ses honorables adversaires. Vois ce que les joueurs espagnols, brésiliens et même portugais pensent et disent de lui, s'il les insultait comme tu semble le supposer, je ne crois pas qu'ils diraient la même chose. En tout cas, je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais vu une image de Zidane retenant un joueur par le maillot, dans une phase de jeu, alors, hors phase de jeu ...



heu...ZZ n'est pas un ange non plus a eu quelques comportements malheureux dans le passé..il ne faut pas non plus l'oublier (certains semblent vouloir croire au conte de fée et tombent des nues aujourd'hui).


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..&#231;a serait la plus belle fa&#231;on de montrer que ces italiens sont des gros nases, truqueurs, menteurs, avec un esprit de merde....



Faudrait peut-&#234;tre pas non plus mettre tous les joueurs italiens dans le m&#234;me panier que Materazzi, m&#234;me si dimanche soir, les fran&#231;ais paraissaient un poil mieux, surtout &#224; partir de la seconde mi-temps, je reste persuad&#233; que les italiens ne sont pas arriv&#233;s &#224; ce stade de la comp&#233;tition par hasard. Un mouton noir ne peut &#224; lui seul effacer les qualit&#233;s d'une grande &#233;quipe.



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu...ZZ n'est pas un ange non plus a eu quelques comportements malheureux dans le pass&#233;..il ne faut pas non plus l'oublier (certains semblent vouloir croire au conte de f&#233;e et tombent des nues aujourd'hui).



Ce n'est pas mon propos, r&#232;gler ses comptes soi-m&#234;me &#224; coups de boules n'est pas ce que j'appelle un comportement ang&#233;lique, mais dans l'esprit, m&#234;me si condamnable &#231;a reste, &#231;a l'est moins que la provoc telle que rapport&#233;e par ces journalistes anglais.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2006)

Faudrait un micro sur chaque maillot de joueur, &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre hyper dr&#244;le


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait un micro sur chaque maillot de joueur, ça pourrait être hyper drôle



N'en déplaise à Yvos : au rugby l'arbitre en a un et le téléspectateur entend tout ce qui se dit  ...


----------



## Lila (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être pas non plus mettre tous les joueurs italiens dans le même panier que Materazzi, même si dimanche soir, les français paraissaient un poil mieux, surtout à partir de la seconde mi-temps, je reste persuadé que les italiens ne sont pas arrivés à ce stade de la compétition par hasard. Un mouton noir ne peut à lui seul effacer les qualités d'une grande équipe.




...oui bien sûr  

..ya qu'à voiir les deux premiers gestes "défensifs" italiens pour se persuader que c'est l'équipe la plus fair play du mondial, avec une très bonne mentalité....

...non non ...je maintiens...c'est vraiment un bande de nases...(sinon Trézéguet serait pas le 2 ème meilleur buteur du Calcio   )


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non non, on ne peut pas se cantonner au terrain, sinon, c'est du championnat de foot des robots qu'il va falloir discuter.
> 
> Les joueurs sont des hommes. Comme je l'indiquait plus haut, si je reconnais son talent de footballeur, ce n'est pas lui qui me rend Zidane sympatique, le foot, je n'en ai rien à battre, tout du moins, regarder les autres y jouer. Par contre, l'homme sous le joueur m'intéresse.
> 
> ...



Si tu t'y connais en foot, l'antijeux il existe dans tous les stades du monde, ca fait partie du football, gagner du temps quand on mene au score, se ceinturer sur certaines actions...faire de l'intox sur des fausses blessures, ok c'est condamnable, ca mérite meme un jaune parfois, voire un rouge... mais rien mais alors rien à voir avec l'agression physique pure et simple, hors du temps de jeu, qui consiste a aller voir un joueur et le frapper.
Thuram , henry, makélé, aucun bleu n'aurait jamais fait ça, pourquoi? et pourtant thuram il en a vu et entendu dans le championnat italien, sans parler des cris de singe du public, mais voila, thuram, outre que ce soit un grand joueur, c'est aussi un mec responsable, professionnel et plutot intelligent. Il sait tres bien que c'est de la provoc et zidane aussi le sait. A la limite, il répond a une insulte par une insulte. ca reste dans les limites de la courtoisie footballistique et si y'a vraiment un probleme, ca se regle en dehors du terrain ,dans les vestiaires, mais faire ça, en pleine finale de la coupe du monde, quand on sait la valeur d'exemplarité qu'ils ont, et dont zidane se targue par ailleurs, c'est impardonnable...c'est laid, bete et méchant, sans commune mesure avec la teneur de la povocation essuyée (et on sait pas ce qu'il lui a dit, surement un truc genre sale fils de p..) quelle qu'elle ai été.
Enfin, c'est que mon avis hein, mais apres faut pas se plaindre si meme les arbitres dans le milieu amateur alertent les autorités publiques sur les violences de plus en plus nombreuses qu'ils ont a gérer dans le quotidien.


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> N'en déplaise à Yvos : au rugby l'arbitre en a un et le téléspectateur entend tout ce qui se dit  ...



tu parles de ce misérable sport qui se joue avec un ballon mal gonflé et mal foutu?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui bien sûr
> 
> ..ya qu'à voiir les deux premiers gestes "défensifs" italiens pour se persuader que c'est l'équipe la plus fair play du mondial, avec une très bonne mentalité....
> 
> ...non non ...je maintiens...c'est vraiment un bande de nases...(sinon Trézéguet serait pas le 2 ème meilleur buteur du Calcio   )



J'ai pas dit ça non plus, on ne peut pas demander à des italiens d'oublier d'un coup deux mille ans de culture de la "combinazzione", mais il n'empêche qu'il y a de vrais talents dans cette équipe, n'oublie pas que pour arriver en finale, il ne leur a pas suffit de ne pas encaisser de buts, il leur a fallu aussi en marquer, et j'ai vu dans cette finale quelques interventions de leur goal qui ne souffraient pas la moindre critique (face au premier "coup de tête" de Zidane, entre autres).


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2006)

Si c'est que l'arbitre c'est pas dr&#244;le, impossible d'apprendre de nouveaux gros mots.


----------



## fpoil (11 Juillet 2006)

Ce geste de Zidane chez moi et chez tous apparemment des sentiments partagés, 

d'une part mon côté père la rigueur cartésien me dit ce n'est pas bien, quel mauvais exemple, cela ne va pas faciliter le rôle des arbitres sur les terrains du week end (après le but à la ronaldo, le coup de boule à la zizou), c'est un joueur professionnel qui devrait maîtriser ses nerfs etc...

d'autre part mon côté romantique me dit quand même quel joueur, ses arabesques et sa grâce ballon au pied, il peut avoir quelques défauts que je lui passe de temps en temps et puis m... le poète boulé l'a bien cherché, la haine aux lèvres digne fils de Machiavel...

sinon, l'Italie reste une bonne équipe, bien sûr il ya materazzi, mais l'Italie c'est aussi Pirlo,  Gattuso (véritable peste  mais  toujours dans l'esprit du jeu), nesta (un des arrières  les plus classe que je connaisse), Buffon...

bref on a pas la coupe et cela me fait mal au ventre d'y penser mais c'est le sport, injuste parfois, mais l'avenir est avec nous


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je caricature, mais réveillez-vous !*
> *Accréditer de quelques façons que ce soit l'idée que la violence soit une réponse légitime, voire même possible, que ce soit dans l'enceinte d'un stade, dans une cour de lycée ou dans un embouteillage, est une honte, tout simplement, et c'est éminemment dangereux.*
> 
> J



Tiens en fait, j'aurais du dire ça...plus court et plus efficace, plus formulé aussi.
clap clap..entierement d'accord


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens en fait, j'aurais du dire &#231;a...plus court et plus efficace, plus formul&#233; aussi.
> clap clap..entierement d'accord



Le probl&#232;me est que ce n'est pas ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit par la majorit&#233; des gens s'&#233;tant exprim&#233;s dans ce fil.


----------



## Lila (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J.... mais réveillez-vous !
> Accréditer de quelques façons que ce soit l'idée que la violence soit une réponse légitime, voire même possible, que ce soit dans l'enceinte d'un stade, dans une cour de lycée ou dans un embouteillage, est une honte, tout simplement, et c'est éminemment dangereux.*


*


...serais-tu un doux rêveur, s'illusionnant sur la perversité de l'Homme dans ce qu'il porte de plus bas ?

(oui bon je vois déjà les allusions.. )

L'Humanité telle qu'on l'entend aujourd'hui est "éminemment dangereuse" comme tu dis parce que tout simplement fondée sur un paradoxe invivable : faire coexister, vivre ensemble 6 milliards d'égos (dont on a exacerbé l'individualisme par toutes les ficelles connues : consommation, religion, profit etc etc)...et la seule réponse à cette impossibilité EST la violence....

..maintenant ce que j'en dis...c'est que ces italiens sont des gros nases et qu'on va les emplatrer en coupe d'Europe...   

*


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ne pas se venger soi-même, éviter à tous prix le fameux "il pour il" est un des enjeux fondateur de la société.*



C'est certain que c'est un des enjeux fondateurs mais c'est aussi un nouvel enjeu que celui de faire admettre que la violence orale n'est pas plus admissible que la violence physique !


----------



## Nephou (11 Juillet 2006)

_Bon, on va pas en faire vingt pages : je ne sais pas si vous avez r&#233;ellement tout lu : comme d&#8217;hab, on commence par une discussion avec apport d&#8217;arguments&#8230; mais tr&#232;s vite y&#8217;a un effet larsen qui va en s&#8217;emplifiant (normal me direz vous) et qui vrille les nerfs&#8230;

En conclusion :

&#171; En tout homme, m&#234;me joueur de foot, un homme (des cavernes ou pas) sommeille. &#187;

&#171; Je ne suis pas un h&#233;ros mes faux pas me collent &#224; la peau. &#187;

&#171; L&#8217;exemplarit&#233; de l&#8217;exceptionnalit&#233; devrait-elle &#234;tre relativis&#233;e ? &#187;

&#171; La violence c'est mal&#8230; c&#8217;est m&#234;me le reflet de l&#8217;incompt&#233;tence comme dirait Hari Seldon. &#187;

&#171; Est-ce que bouler c&#8217;est frapper ? &#187;

&#171; On ferme &#187; 
_


----------

